# Misconception (GaaraxOC)



## Miss Fortune (May 27, 2010)

*Description*: Feudal Era Japan, the time when Samurai and demons ravaged the land. Many people were scared to go out alone during the day and scared to go out at night. A travelling girl who appears human but fights like a demon is on a mission to return to her normal body. Her secret is deadly. Demons fear what she is, but seek to destroy her. Humans fear what she is no matter what. She is a demon that seeks blood. The Devil's spawn. She is a vampire. Her name is Komeko Mika. She is dressed in a black, silk travelling kimono that hugs loosely to her with the obi holding it partially closed. The doura part of her kimono is the only thing that completely covers her torso. Her Uchikake has a brillient red color with a crane pattern on it.

*This fanfic is open to other OC's.*

OC list:
*Yuki Uchiha*- Sasuke Luver
*Codi Kenhai*- Tsukuna Aono
*Shibo Hebihime Uirusu*- Herself.

I won't use a lot of OC's. Don't send twenty OC's, alright. I can only handle so many. Some many only appear for a while, others may stay the entire FF. Who knows.

So, just for further information; my updates will be irregular. Extremely irregular.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jun 1, 2010)

this sounds interesting


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 2, 2010)

ocs? I wanna join. want me to pm you the info?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 2, 2010)

Yes. PM me your OC's peoples!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 2, 2010)

sent lol. someone get shibo in here xD


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jun 2, 2010)

I'll send mine once I figure out how to change him to fit the story.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 2, 2010)

Ok, since tomorrow I'm going to Cedar Point and won't be getting on for two days, which is when I'll get more OC's I assume, I'll start off with an introduction. Please tell peeps to send me OCs!!

Introduction


*Spoiler*: __ 



"Fight with the wind, attack with the mind. This is the moto of the samurai squad sent to destroy the demon that resides in the village. The demon that is worse than a demon; this is what the squad has come to slay. All of their members are surrounding the village as we speak. Once the commander walks through the door, the villagers will realize what mistake they made in housing the demon. Although, the biggest mistake in ethics made is perhaps that the demon was the village's savior only last night and now they turn them over to their untimely death. It's a sad thing; but this won't stop them at their journey in finding the one they've sought after for so decades..."

"Wow, miss, you sure know how to tell a story full of suspense!" The traveller said. At that moment, four samurai and their general entered the resturant. The villagers who were seated in their booths became uncomfortable. The general talked with the servant woman who was in front of them. He unraveled the sketch of the demon they sought. She gasped and dropped the tray she was holding. She only had to look over her shoulder to tell the general who it was. He motioned his men to be at the ready as he walked over to a woman dressed in a black, silk travelling kimono that hung loosely to her with the obi holding it partially closed. The doura part of her kimono was the only thing that completely covered her torso. Her Uchikake hung to the floor; it was a brillient red with a crane pattern on it. She was sipping sake calmly, her catlike eyes watching the men as they approached her.

"Miss Komeko..." The general said. She nodded, never lowering her sake cup. The entire place was silent. Everyone was watching her, their eyes filled with confusion and betrayal. She sighed and sat her cup down, standing up, letting her Uchikake drape over her carelessly. It barely hid the handle of the katana at her side.

"What is it, general? Come to thank me like the others for saving this village?" She said, adding a little bit of sweetness to it. He smirked.

"Saving this village? More like getting your fill of flesh... tell me, how many people did you 'save' this time?" He held the scroll out in front of him. It showed her face and the list of crimes she was charged against. The biggest one was manslaughter.

"Are you trying to kill me again? You do realize that you're only putting yourself in death's boat." He threw the scroll at her, acting as a diversion and drew his sword, letting out a yell. Komeko lightly leapt to the side, as if dancing. The general and his men attacked as one. The people screamed and ran out.

"You can't escape this time, demon! My men have surrounded this village!" The general yelled. His men surrounded her and lunged, all stabbing at her torso. They were shocked to find no one. She giggled from a top a table, holding a long, draping sleeve over her face.

"Don't slow me down, general. You know I only kill when I have to."

"For your sinful dinner! You steal the blood of so many!"

"Vampire!!" Komeko's eyes flashed to the man who said it. They were shadowed over by her long hair, a dark intention was set in them. She stretched her arm outwards towards the man who said the word. Fear was in his eyes, his sword was shaking.

"Now you've made me have to attack..." She whispered. Her nails extended suddenly, piercing him through the head. She retracted them, licking the blood drops from her fingers. The general yelled.

"Monster!" He charged at her. Komeko leapt down, appearing at the door.

"Your men have fallen asleep, general. Be thankful you only lost one this time. Don't slow me down on my journey to find him..." She said darkly.

"Komeko Mika! You will not reach him! Your sinful lover of Hell will not see you! You will not reach your devil!" She opened her Uchikake up to reveal her katana. The general froze, his hands shaking.

"Do you remember the last time I drew this Katana, general?" Her eyes stared into his, icy cold. He gritted his teeth and lowered his own katana. She lowered the cloak, hiding the katana once more.

"Good... you've learnt since the last time..." She disappeared from the doorway.
____________________

Komeko walked down the path leading out from the village, her arms hanging at her side. She saw a boy and his grandfather hiding behind a few bushes at the side of the road. The boy was holding a tattered katana tightly in his hands. His eyes were fearful yet angry. She stopped and stared at them with calm eyes. The old man hid behind his grandson, knowing his old age rindered him useless in battle.

"You... You betrayer! Our village trusted you!! And you're... you're nothing but some lowlife who came from Hell! A demon worse than a demon!!" He screamed. She smiled kindly at the boy.

"If I were a lowlife who was worse than a demon, I'm certain I wouldn't have saved your village last night," She replied with a soft voice. The boy trembled. He became uncertain of himself. She reached into the sleeve of her Uchikake and threw at him a small sack of coins.

"That is what your village gave me as thanks. You take it and decide what to do with it. It's useless to me on my journey..." She murmured, leaving them. The boy hesitantly took the sack from the ground and grabbed his grandfather, hurrying back to the village. She sighed and stared up at the leaves as she walked.

_I must find you... That damn Token clan has sealed you away... they've taken you from me... and now they're after me. But I won't let them take me, my love. I will destroy them all and show them how wrong they were to fool vampire lovers._


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 3, 2010)

This is awesomeeee!

Wait
.
.
.
 Shibo's a vampy too!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 5, 2010)

Well Shibo, you can be a demon.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 5, 2010)

Shibo: I can? I wanna help slaughter the humans and eat them for dinner
Kimi: O.o"


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jun 5, 2010)

Codi: Oh boy.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 6, 2010)

So Shibo, are you in or not? I want your OC soon..


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 6, 2010)

Yuki:  does this mean i get to chase vamps around? 
maybe lol


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 6, 2010)

Yeah, you can use Shibo I think we all know what she's like, but you can tweak her as you see fit


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jun 6, 2010)

Codi: I cant wait for this to start.
Me neither.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 6, 2010)

Shibo, I'll need you to pm me Shibo's stuff.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 7, 2010)

Ok, I'm introducing the two OC's I have now! Yuki and Codi shall be featured here. Shibo... PM ME SHIBO'S STUFF. NNOOOWWWW.

Chapter 1


*Spoiler*: __ 



Komeko arrived at an outpost just at the bottom of a valley before the next village. Behind the counter was an elder man with his son next to him, dozing off. It was nighttime, so she found it surprising that an outpost was open so late. She stood in front of the stand and waited for the old man's sight to see her. He smiled.

"What can I help you with, miss?" She set down three coins.

"If you have any salt, I'll take a bag." He examined the coins and nodded. He nudged his son gently, trying to wake him. He gave a snore.

"Son... wake up, I need some help." He nudged him again. His son didn't awaken. His black haired head tilted to the side. The old man growled and gave him a swift kick.

"Sasuke!" He hissed. He awoke with a moan.

"What?"

"Salt. From the back room. Son," He said, a little harsely. He stood, cracking his back. He seemed annoyed with having to get salt so late. He headed to the back, disappearing. Komeko's eyes flashed to the moon. It was nearing it's highest point.

_Almost time for demons to be running around..._ She could smell a demon's scent already; it was blatantly obvious. The old mans son appeared with a bag of salt and set it on the counter.

"Thank you... now if you excuse me..." She pointed her claws at the old man.

"Explain to me why you demons have decided to steal this stall from the real owners?" She said calmly. Sasuke sighed and sat back down.

"We didn't steal this stall," He said, annoyed..

"I'm not talking to you," Komeko said darkly. Her eyes buried into the old mans. He waved his hands, sweating.

"N.. no! What are you talking about miss? I own this stall!" Komeko narrowed her eyes. She held a finger to her lips and whispered a few incantations. The old mans appeared slowly turned into a womans. Her eyes were bright blue and hair was a long black. Two fox ears poke out of her head. A badge was tied to her arm. She frowned.

"Who the hell are you?!" She snapped. Komeko smirked; lowering her arm.

"You smell so strongly of human... mainly him..." Her eyes flickered to Sasuke. He turned his head.

"A human lover, I take it?" She asked. The female demon growled.

"If there's a problem with it, then just leave!! We didn't do anything..." She snapped. Komeko chuckled and took the salt, tucking into her sleeve.

"Woman, what is your name?"

"Um... It's Yuki Uchiha," She answered, a little confused.

"Good, I want to know the name of the person I'm saving." Yuki tilted her head to the side, confused. Komeko flipped backwards, a thick katana slicing through the counter. Yuki squeak.

"Watch it, dumbass!" She yelled. Sasuke leapt in front of her, raising a large butcher knife. The demon was more human than monster. His spikey brown hair and large size loomed over the two as they readied themselves for a fight. He wore a samurai styled kimono and had the same wooden badge tied to his arm as Yuki. Komeko held her arm out to the side, her eyes turning red in the moonlight. Her face was darkened from the shadow casted by her hair. He turned around, facing Komeko. She waited for him patiently.

"What do you want, half breed? Normally the Token clan doesn't hire half breeds," She said. He gave no replied and readied himself; standing in an attack stance. Yuki shivered, her ears flattened against her skull.

"What's wrong?" Sasuke muttered. She buried her face into his chest.

"She's... her aura is... It's not a demon and yet not human!" She whispered. Komeko pulled out the bag of salt and untied it. She began to whispered incantations and sprinkled the salt into her hand. Her nails were noticeably longer. The salt shone brightly. She threw it at the attacker. He swung his katana at the salt. It dispersed and surrounded him; shining brightly. He groaned and feel to his knees. Komeko entered the circled; unharmed.

"This charm only weakens humans. Tell me your name; half breed." He grunted his response.

"It's... Codi... Kenhai..." She waved her hand, the salt fell to the ground.

"You two half breeds are pathetic. One is a distraction and the other is the shadow attacker. Tch... you think you two stand a chance? The Token clan must really like to toy with idiots..." She turned from them and kept walking. Codi got to his feet. Yuki leapt from the broke stall.

"Don't call me a half breed! You vampire!!" Komeko stopped. She sighed. Her hair wavered slightly, black smoke drifted from her feet.

"Filthy... little... fox..." She growled. Codi stood in front of his comrade. Sasuke held Yuki close. Komeko glared at them, her eyes shining from her shadowed face. She cracked her knuckles.

"You're lucky there are others here to kill..." At that moment, a team of masked demons leapt from the shadows at Codi and Yuki. Codi growled, holding his katana at waist level. Komeko leapt forward, drawing her own in an instant. She twirled in a circle, letting her katana slice through the weak demons quickly. She sheathed it smoothly. The finishing result was Yuki, Sasuke, and Codi standing in awe at five cleanly sliced in half corpses laying on the ground. Komeko walked away from them.

"Be grateful. And I'd watch your backs, if I were you... The Token clan will send others..."


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 8, 2010)

i love it~ damn it clara now I'm already hooked


----------



## restriction made (Jun 8, 2010)

heh Sounds interesting.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 8, 2010)

this is interesting  I sent the info too


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 8, 2010)

Good. Now the next chap can have shibo in it.

Celebration on a random commenter who is new here. Hiii..


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 8, 2010)

Normal Shibo: Ohai thar
Shibo:...
N. Shibo:....


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jun 9, 2010)

Now I'm really hooked on this story.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 9, 2010)

Chapter 2


*Spoiler*: __ 



The disgusted eyes burned with anger through the crowd of humans in the marketplace. A red and a green eye peered out from the dirty and ragged cloak that covered her face. Tied to her back was a long sword. It was a couple feet longer than her and drew some attention to her. The moonlight surpressed most of her anger for the humans surrounding her. Her snakelike eyes flickered to a stall that was crowded with people and quickly crawled through the gaps between the humans. She bent low, her scrawny limbs allowing her to go through the smallest gaps. She reached out quickly and swiftly grabbed a coconut from the counter. She slithered away; unseen. She perched herself a top of a fence just outside of the market place. She peered up at the moon again and saw it was almost at it's highest point. She smirked.

"Silly humans... always caught up in their nonsense... don't even notice that this is the time when demons will happily kill all!" She hissed, splitting the coconut in half and drinking the liquid. A few torches lite up around the marketplace; signalling the village that it was time to retreat inside. The crowds quickly dispersed. The girl still sat on the fence, staring up at the moon. She sighed and tossed the bare coconut halves behind her. There was a grunt as they hit something. She flinched and turned around.
_________________________________________________________

Komeko sat underneath a tree overlooking the village that was bathed in the pale moonlight. She was smoking on a kiseru quietly. Watching her on the other side of the tree were Sasuke, Yuki, and Codi. They had followed her from their previous point and were keen on following her. The torches set up around the village were lite up instantly. At that moment, Komeko tapped out her kiseru and started walking to the village.

"Hey... what do you think she's going to do?" Yuki whispered. Sasuke shrugged. Codi pointed to the marketsquare where there seemed to be a small fight.

"Perhaps she's going to break that fight up..." Sasuke saw something, he nudged Codi.

"Look. There are demons... They running into the village," He said. They all stood at once. The edges of the village began to burn; they could hear screams.

"What the hell?! An attack? And she's still going!" Yuki pointed at Komeko.

"Well let's follow her! We have to pay her back," Codi yelled, running.
___________

Komeko walked through the flames that consumed the houses around calmly. She was only passing through, knowing her business wasn't here. She entered the market square to find bodies of humans being ripped apart and a girl struggling with a few demons.

"Why the hell are you doing this to me!? I'm not a damn human!" She snapped.

"And how do we know you're lying?"

"Would a human be laughing at another's demise!?" She yelled, trying to pry her arms free.

"Hahaha! I don't care! I think your sword will do nicely in my hands. Haha!" The other demons made a lunge for her. She hissed and kicked one in the face. The head demon tried to grab her sword.

"Let me go!! Don't you dare touch it!" She snarled. Komeko walked forward, standing behind the lead demon. He turned his head and grinned.

"Well... hello the-" His head sliced in half. He fell to the ground, his blood spraying out onto the ground. The other demons froze. Komeko licked her lightly bloodied claws.

"Eck... I hate bitter blood," She murmured, her eyes shining in the firelight. The girl was frozen to the ground, her eyes were glued to Komeko.

_This woman... she's... I've seen her before!_ Komeko drew her katana slowly, letting it shine in the firelight. She slashed it through the air, the blade giving out a singing sound. The girl flinched, hearing something pass closely to her ear. The demons to the right of Komeko fell to the ground, their neck slashed in half.

"Move girl..." Komeko muttered, leaping at the others. They yelled in fear and ran. Komeko kept her eyes on them and flew between them in an instant; cutting them in half. She wiped her katana clean on a demon's shirt and sheathed it.

"Who are you? You're not human, right??" Komeko eyed the scrawny hobo.

"No... and who are you? Demon...?"

"Tch... I'm Shibo Hebihime Uirusu. I'm a snake demon. Have... have I seen you before?" Komeko smirked.

"Snake, slither away. We've never met," Komeko said, turning her back.

"Hold it! Now listen, I have no respect for humans... but you're different. I have to repay you somehow," Shibo said. Komeko ignored her and kept walking.

"Don't ignore me!!" Shibo snapped. Komeko's claws stopped just at her throat.

"If you give me an attitude like that, you won't be able to repay me," She said darkly. Shibo gulped and watched as Komeko's nails turned back to normal. She kept walking; Shibo followed.

"What is your name? Please tell me!" She demanded.

"Komeko Mika. Now shut up. The heat is a bother enough." She exited the village, not a spot on her. Shibo walked by her side and growled in annoyance.

"Don't start to complain..." Komeko sighed. Shibo glanced over her shoulder.

"Who's following you?" She hissed. Komeko pushed her forward.

"Ignore them... They're just clingy because I saved their asses from the Token clan." Shibo stiffened.

"T... Token?" Komeko nodded.

"Are you a part of that clan?" She shook her head.

"I'm seeking to kill them actually." Shibo smiled.

"Really?! Me too! That's the way I can repay you. I'll assist you-"

"No. Wanna repay me? Snake, devour the pests that follow me. Especially that stupid fox." Yuki appeared behind Komeko.

"Hey! I'm not stupid!" She snapped. Komeko ignored her and sat under another tree.

"Why are you idiots following me?" Codi and Sasuke appeared next to Yuki.

"We wish to repay you," Codi said.

"And the Token clan deserves to be destroyed anyways!" Yuki said. Sasuke stayed silent.

"They've done awful things to our families. If you want to destroy them, we want to join you," Codi added. Shibo nodded; then glared at Sasuke.

"Except him... filthy human..." She hissed. Sasuke glared at her in return. Yuki stepped between them.

"You have a problem with him?" Yuki snapped.

"Yes. He's a damn human!" She yelled. Komeko sighed.

"Shut the fuck up both of you! I'll have no noise! If you want to kill each other, go somewhere else. Child minds are unwanted; fools." Codi bowed to her.

"Please let us journey with you," He sadi. Komeko turned her head away, annoyed.

"Christ..." Yuki pulled Sasuke's head down with her.

"We're begging you!" Shibo did the same, reluctantly. Komeko sighed and stood up.

"No."

"What?!"

"You're not travelling with me to help. You're travelling with me as servants. Understand?" Shibo and Yuki made a move to protest.

"I don't accept random people as companions..." Komeko growled, her eyes burning into Yuki's and Shibo's.

"A... Alright... we accept..." Yuki and Shibo said.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 9, 2010)

nice! she doesn't like others does she?
Yuki: nope


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 9, 2010)

I edited it SL. Read again!!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 9, 2010)

oh wow lol
Yuki: servant?! wtf!?!?


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jun 9, 2010)

Codi: Servant?! Really?!

Hey, be glad she let you go with her at all.

Codi: But still, a servant.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 10, 2010)

Shibo:  I am no servant.
N. Shibo: puss...
Shibo: *hisses* watch your tongue!
=_="


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 10, 2010)

Kome: Do I hear things talking? Inanimate objects aren't supposed to talk, right?
... Wow... You have one bitch of a master.
Kome: Where's my kiseru!? And where's my sake, dammit!
Hehehehe... Classic...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 10, 2010)

Shibo: I was once a princess...
N. Shibo: I am a princess! 
 I am the descendant of an earl from England!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 10, 2010)

Yuki: someone kill me now! I can't take it anymore!
its only one chap-
Yuki: TOO LONG! >.<


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 10, 2010)

Shibo: Another chappy?
I'm working on a chappy now


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jun 10, 2010)

Nice, if there wasn't so much spam. You still need another OC, cause I've got a few.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 10, 2010)

chappy please


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 10, 2010)

Chapter 3


*Spoiler*: __ 



Komeko walked briskly towards the horizen, her hands tucked neatly in her sleeves. Behind her, Yuki, Codi, Shibo, and Sasuke followed; their faces lined exhaustion. The sun peaked over the trees. Yuki groaned and shaded her eyes. Shibo merely pulled her cloak over her eyes. The boys toughed it out and squinted. The light from the sun gave way to a vast forest in front of them.

"Hey... since the sun has come up, can we stop for a bit?" Yuki muttered. Komeko ignored her and kept walking.

"Hey! We're tired and we need a rest here!" Sasuke snapped. Still no answer from Komeko. Shibo looked up at Codi and tapped his arm. He looked down on her. She smiled.

"Can I have a ride?" She asked. He shrugged, not wanting to refuse the scrawny girl. She hopped on and crossed her arms over Codi's head.

"You have some really comfy shoulders," She said. Yuki growled.

"What do you think you're doing?! You can't just have a free ride while we're walking!"

"I'm a girl."

"So am I!!"

"I'm sickly."

"Frickin-!" Komeko halted at the treeline of the forest. Everyone stopped talking, waiting for the next move. She pulled out her kiseru and stuck it in her mouth.

"I suggest you gather some food from these trees. Nothing to eat for a few miles. Only some vicious animals that I don't believe you'll want to eat," She said. Yuki peered up into the trees. She saw insects crawling all over the vines and a few rotting fruits.

"Eck... Why would anyone eat that...?" Shibo leapt up in the trees and grabbed bugs left and right; stuffing them into her mouth. Codi picked some fruit, shaking off the bugs and dirt. Yuki made a gagging sound.

"How can you stand that?!" Sasuke handed her a clean apple.

"They haven't lived like we have, Yuki," He said. She shuddered and took the apple. Komeko sat under a tree, biting her kiseru in impatience. Shibo leapt down, a small bag squirming with live insects with a grin on her face.

"I'm ready to go." Codi had stuffed some fruit into his kimono; making a few buldges. Komeko stood, putting her kiseru away.

"Ok let's go. No more stops until tonight."

"What?!" Yuki said. Komeko casted her a glare.

"If you can't handle it... show me your neck..." She growled. Yuki's ears flattened in fear as she backed down. They started into the thick forest.

Hours passed, obsticles had slowed them down; except Komeko. She seemed to fly over everything with ease; only finding some difficulty when a large tiger sat in her way. Yuki had changed into her fox form in order to extend her endurance and allowed Sasuke to ride her back. Shibo was nimble enough to weave through the close gaps while Codi simply shoved things out of the way with his huge mass. A huge shadow drifted over them slowly. Yuki finally thought it was night time.

"Oi! Oi! I think it's time for our rest! It's night time, isn't it?" She said. Komeko looked up and smirked.

"Nope." She plucked a large leaf from a tree. Yuki tilted her head.

"Wha...?" Codi immitated Komeko and also grabbed an oversized leaf; positioning it over his head.

"Rain," Komeko said. At that moment, a clap of thunder rumble throughout the forest. Water fell on their heads. Yuki whined and changed back into her human form; grabbing a leaf for herself and Sasuke. Shibo simply kept her hood over her head.

"How did she predict that?" Yuki  muttered.

"Obviously she could sense it..." Codi said.

"I couldn't smell anything!" Shibo peeped in behind her shoulder.

"Don't blame ya. It's all the smells in this forest is what's messin ya up. You really have to rely on others senses to see through this mess."

"Would you shut up back there?!" Komeko snapped. Yuki growled.

"Getting tired of her attitude..." She whispered to Sasuke. He smirked and chuckled.

"I find it quite like a leader," He said; teasing Yuki. Komeko groaned and sat down aruptantly on a fallen tree.

"Wha... What is it?" Codi asked. She pointed at a line of vines obscuring the view.

"Damn waterfall... With the rain the bridge across that river is covered. And I don't think you all can hope across a few floating pieces of rubble, can you?" She said. Shibo leapt ahead and peeked through the vines. She gulped.

"Oh wow... that's... uh... lots of water..." The water roared ahead of her. It dropped off suddenly and steeply off a cliff. She went back to the group.

"Yeah, we're not getting across that anytime soon..."

"Rest!!" Yuki exclaimed. Komeko laid down, holding the leaf over her head only.

"Yeah... good luck with that. Just don't make a lot of noise," She said. Codi bent a few trees and tied them with wire provided by Sasuke. Shibo ran around grabbing leaves to cover the gaps of each little hut made while Yuki made a few touches here and there to make the ground dry.

"Ah! Perfect!" Yuki said, satisfied. Komeko eyed their makeshift tents and smirked. She sat up and peered up at the canopy. She inhaled a deep breath of air, closing her eyes and make sense of everything.

_Why do I get a bad feeling?_ She leaned up against the tree and pretended to sleep.
____________________________________
Codi awoke when hearing something move next to his ear. He sat up quietly and peeked out. He could make out a head lurking in the bushes. He grabbed his katana and nudged Shibo; she was already awake. Her snake eyes were watching the dark figure with great intensity.

"What about Yuki?" He whispered. She shook her head.

"Wait... she'll make noise," She replied. Shibo motioned for Codi to not moved and crawled on all fours towards the bush. She leapt in through the branches; barely making a sound.

_Alright, time to help repay my debt!_ She grabbed the ankle of the intruder and pulled him down. He grunted and make a kick at her. She fell back, but kept her eyes on him.

"Codi!" She hissed. She heard a loud whoosh as his katana swung for the stranger. He leapt to the side and ran for the still sleeping Yuki. He drew a kunai; ready to stab her throat. Sasuke sat up and threw a few shuriken at him; making him stop.

"Well... who do we have here?" Sasuke stood, holding a short sword in his hand. Codi and Shibo surrounded him, readying themselves. The intruder chuckled.

"Your skills haven't dulled, have they Sasuke? It's me... Neji." Sasuke stared at him.

"Neji? What're you doing here?" Neji laughed and pointed at Komeko.

"For that. Of course seeing you here is an extra bonus for me. I'll get to kill my old rival," He smirked, holding a kunai in his hand. Shibo eyed Sasuke.

"More humans fighting? Tch..." Shibo scoffed and crossed her arms. Neji took his stance and smirked.

"Let's see who progressed more." Sasuke activated his sharingan.

"I don't think you can get past these eyes, Hyuga." Komeko shifted slightly. Sasuke's eyes flickered to her. Neji took the opprotunity and attacked. Sasuke blocked the kunai and and swiftly leapt forward, pushing Neji back. Yuki snapped away, her ears flinching in every direction.

"What's going on?" Codi picked her up and moved her.

"Sasuke's fighting." Yuki looked over and saw her lover and Neji fighting.

"It's best not to interfere, you know this better than me," Codi said. She nodded. She remembered how Neji was raised to fight by the Token clan. She was a sparring partner of his momentarily; and she hated it.

"Well, Neji! I see the Token clan still pampers you as their dog!" Sasuke yelled, swiftly delivering a kick to his legs. Neji dodged and pushed Sasuke back.

"Heh. They adore me," He retorted. Komeko lifted her head, peering out at the scene before her.

"Watch the noise level..." She murmured. Neji yelled and delivered a swift thrust to Sasuke. Sasuke grunted and jumped backwards, holding his stomach.

"Well, look what the dog was taught. A new little trick?"

"Hmph... it's gentle fist. And I have to warn you, it's deadlier than it looks," Neji said. Komeko sat up, stretching.

"Watch the noise level." She raised a finger to her lips.

"Quiet girl! Just shut up and wait your turn for slaughter! This is none of your business so just stay out of it!" Neji roared. Komeko chuckled and shrugged.

"I warned ya... watch the noise level..." The ground rumbled with footsteps. Everyone froze. Yuki's ears flattened.

"Oh god dammit!!" She jumped out of Codi's arms and scrambled up a tree. Shibo and Codi followed; rather wanting to listen to someone with expert hearing than stay on the ground. Komeko sighed and stayed where she was, crossing her legs and smirking. Sasuke and Neji parted as a huge rhino appeared; tearing away trees and vines. It's eyes were blood shot and filled with rage. It gave a roar and charged at Neji.

"Oh boy! He's more pissed than I thought. Move it Sasuke," Komeko said. Sasuke swiftly joined Yuki and watched Neji try to dodge the infuriated animal. He was bashed up against a tree and nearly trampled beneath the rhino. Komeko sighed and stood.

"I can't believe I'm going to save a Token clan dog," She said. She leapt on top of the huge animal and stab her nails through its back. It roared in pain. Rearing back; it showed long spines pointing out of its belly. Shibo gasped in fear; her body shaking. Yuki didn't look, burying her eyes into Sasuke shirt. Codi bit his lip; astonished at what he was seeing. Neji panted and held a broken arm.

"You... don't try gaining any sympathy from me!" He yelled at Komeko. She leapt off the now slowly dying rhino that was limping away and licked her nails.

"I always thought these animals tasted gritty. Now for a dog like you; your blood might taste a bit thin and... slimy..." She smirked. Neji spat at her.

"Damned vixen of hell! I won't show mercy next time..."

"Mercy? Poor doggy... you're lucky I let you run away. Now, tuck your tail between you legs and retreat back to your masters home," She taunted. Neji growled.

"Damn... vamipre..." He hissed as he fled.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 10, 2010)

Itachifan727 said:


> Nice, if there wasn't so much spam. You still need another OC, cause I've got a few.



I'll happily take an OC!


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jun 11, 2010)

Nice update


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jun 11, 2010)

Alright I'll try ASAp. Goddamn final exams..


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 11, 2010)

I'll be waiting for your OC! And you have finals? Gez... I've been out a week and a half. That just sucks.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jun 11, 2010)

I've been out almost a month.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 11, 2010)

you should've let Neji die  lol


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jun 11, 2010)

Miss Fortune said:


> I'll be waiting for your OC! And you have finals? Gez... I've been out a week and a half. That just sucks.



Yes, and regents.  Ugh, and math tutor HW! Crap... But alklk my finals are done adn I'm waiting till IY take the regents. PM you the  info later.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 11, 2010)

Shibo, what happened to your sword?
Shibo: I didn't want to use it...I was tired...
N.Shibo: Excuse...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 11, 2010)

Chapter 4


*Spoiler*: __ 



Shibo sulked in silence, letting out a loud sigh every now and then to show how down she was. Codi sat next to her, watching Yuki patch up Sasuke from his fight. She was tightly wrapping bandages around his arm.

"Dammit Yuki! Not that tight! And you're wasting bandages, it's only a scratch!"

"Don't tell me what to do, dumbass! You're the one who got hurt!"

"By saving your asses?! Oh yeah! I'm happy I HELPED OUT!" He screamed. Yuki bashed him on the head.

"Idiot!!" Komeko scrapped her nails along a trunk. Yuki froze.

"Watch... the god damn... NOISE LEVEL!!" She roared. Yuki whimpered.

"Yes m'am, overlord, mi' lady, sir..." She whined. Sasuke chuckled.

"First person since Kyuubi to do that to you..." He muttered. Yuki wacked him again.

"Shut up!" Shibo groaned.

"Stupid human slowing us down..." She muttered. Sasuke threw a rock at her.

"Shut up snake woman!" Shibo put her hand on the hilt of her odachi.

"You wanna die?" She hissed. Codi stopped her.

"Just let him be patched up. We need to move anyway... I think Miss Komeko is growing impatient," He said. Sasuke stood up.

"I'm perfectly fine. Don't judge me wrong because I'm human. I am a ninja after all." He smirked. He coughed, blood spewing out of his mouth.

"God dammit..."

"AH!! Look at what you did!" Yuki screamed. Komeko growled, her eyes burning. Codi and Shibo held their hands up.

"I vote we leave the human," They said. Yuki snapped at them. Komeko stood, turning away from them and began walking.

"Huh? Hey! Where're you going! Sasuke still has to be patched up!" Yuki called. She didn't answer.

"Don't ignore me!" Codi and Shibo passed her, catching up to Komeko. Sasuke patted her shoulder, trying to calm her.

"She's just impatient." Yuki's ears flattened as she growled.
___________________________________

They walked for hours on end. The sun began to shine through the leaves of the trees. Komeko was still ahead of them, unwavering in her hike while the others had some troubles. They came to a blanket of vines. Everyone thought it would slow Komeko's pace down. All she had to do was duck and flip.

"Ah screw this..." Shibo muttered. She drew her long sword, grinning evily.

"Muahaha!" She swung and slashed; making a clear path ahead of them. Yuki, Codi and Sasuke watched; a little bit of fear on their faces.

"That little girl... can... she is a demon..." Codi muttered. Shibo laughed in triumph and stood with a sweet little smile on her face, her hand waving at the exit to a clear path.

"This way dumbass's," She said politely. They walked through. When they exited to blanket of vines, they didn't find Komeko anywhere.

"Um.. Yuki, can you smell her?" Sasuke asked. She sniffed and shook her head. Codi looked around, hoping that his own senses might pick something up. Shibo looked over the ground to tracks; but could find nothing. They forged ahead; hoping that she was just still walking the same path. Sasuke's neck prickled. He looked around; looking for anything suspicious. He stopped.

"What is it?" Yuki asked.

"Something doesn't feel right..." He muttered. Shibo stopped and hunched over, examining the ground again.

"Hey... Uh... I don't think the ground is usually this bright green," She said. A net snapped, swallowing them up and pulling them violently upward. With yells of protests, they began to struggle.

"Dammit! My claws won't work on this thing!" Yuki said as she tried to cut the ropes with her claws. Codi had drawn his katana along with Shibo and tried to slice the ropes. A laugh rang out from the trees.

"You can't cut through that. It's made so only a certain someone can release you!" He grinned.

"Allow me to introduce myself! I'm Kidomaru." Shibo blinked.

"Of the... 5?" She said. He blinked.

"I used to be a part of that... who said that?"

"Me you damn fool!! Don't you recognize me!? Shibo Uirusu!" She snapped. Kidomaru laughed.

"Well well! Look's like Orochi's daughter has wandered into this very forest! Hahaha! What a day it is for me!" He laughed.

"What do you mean?" Shibo asked, pushing herself against the net.

"I mean, I'm going to kill you. I always hated you. You were such a damned brat."

"You fucking traitor!" Shibo hissed. Kidomaru laughed again.

"Now I just have to stick a few wounds in you all and kill you and my job will be over with, heh!" He drew a katana and reached up.

"First you, Shibo Hebihime Uirusu!" He grinned.

"The hell are you doing to my servants?" Komeko said softly in Kidomaru's ear. He turned around, swinging the katana. Komeko was standing on a thick vine over him, holding a sleeve of her Uchikake over the lower part of her face. He growled.

"Who the hell are you?"

"Why are my servants trapped in a net? Are you fish?"

"Shut up ya damn woman!" Yuki snapped. Komeko sighed.

"Worthless idiots... I don't feel like saving you," She said. Kidomaru lashed out.

"Don't ignore me! Who the hell are you!?"

"Shut up, Kidomaru. I could hear you a mile away. And here I thought I'd be near the center by the end of today... not with these slow pokes..." She muttered. Komeko floated down and landed in front of Kidomaru. She lowered her sleeve and peered into his eyes.

"I'll just take your blood as payment..." She hissed. Kidomaru gulped.

"Wow... I'm really lucky today... I get to kill the biggest prices head!! Komeko Mika. The vampiress... hehe... I have special orders for you!" He threw out a few lines of web.

"Kill with no mercy!" He yelled, charging at Komeko.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 11, 2010)

Haha, Shibo got caught
Shibo: Maybe I should go nagi in here and see what happens
o-o"


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jun 11, 2010)

I like this chapter.
Codi: Why, cause I'm stuck in a net.
Yes. 
Codi: You wont like so much when I get out. 
But thats gonna be awhile. *Hopefully*


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 11, 2010)

Shibo: I can turn nagi and gets us out, either that or crush everyone


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jun 11, 2010)

Nagi? Snake??


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 12, 2010)

Yuki:  .......
 trapped in a net, priceless


----------



## Scarlet (Jun 12, 2010)

This looks interesting...I'll join. If Shibo isnt still mad at me.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jun 12, 2010)

Hmm. I just had a thought.
Codi: What? How to get us out of this net?
Not exactly. *breaks a branch off a tree*
Codi: Uhh, what are you gonna do with that?
Hehehe. You know what you look like up there?
Codi: No......What?
A........PINATA!!!!!!
Codi: O___O.......Oh Shit!
Anyone else wanna join in on the fun?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 12, 2010)

Scarlet said:


> This looks interesting...I'll join. If Shibo isnt still mad at me.



You should join. Give me thine OC. Of course the number is growing... if others give me OC's they won't be introduced for a while. Why, what did you do to Shibo?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 12, 2010)

I dun mind anymoar


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 13, 2010)

Chapter 5


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kidomaru smirked and set himself in an attack position, webs attached to his fingers.

"With this, you won't escape me at all. I'll know all your moves in a few seconds!" He laughed wildly. Komeko pointed at him with sharp claws.

"Just what did the Token clan do to you?"

"Eh? What kind of question is that?! You're about to die here!" Komeko's eyes narrowed.

"I have little patience with a pawn of the Token. Unless you are ranked as a bishop or above then I suggest you put your tail between your legs, release my servants, and tell your superiors that they had better send some bigger meat along or else they'll only find ashes for subordinates." Kidomaru growled; a vein popped out of his forehead from his rage.

"Tuck my tail between my legs? Excuse me, but I'm no dog... I'm a Spider!!" He roared. He bent over, grunting as a few extra limbs grew from his hips. His pants were torn to shreds as an arachnid body sprouts. His eyes grew wide and black; four others appeared on his forehead. He laughed deeply as his form took its finale.

"_Well, vampiress? Am I a dog now!? Eh?! You should be shaking!_" He lunged forward, producing a spear from solid webbing from his mouth. Komeko chuckled, her body shuddering with laughter. She soon let out a loud burst of laughter. Kidomaru growled in anger and swung his spear at her. She leapt up, dodging it easily.

"Oh you silly little spider! You are a low demon. Do you realize that the more human a demon looks the more powerful they are? Hahahaha! Your form can only frighten humans. To me, you look like another worm who needs to be crush," She said. Yuki shuddered.

"I hate bugs..." She muttered. Kidomaru let out a roar; spitting out acid webs all around Komeko. She smirked and slashed through them with her claws. A bit of the acid web landed on the net. It melted through the net easily. Shibo cheered.

"Alright! I'm outta here!" She slipped through the net; twisting her body to fight through the hold. Yuki whined.

"The hell!? At least break us out too!"

"On your own, fox!" Codi grunted and placed his hand on the half melted ropes. He twisted them around with his fingers and pulled on them hard. The ropes began to unwind; soon a gaping hole was in front of them. Yuki's ears fell a bit.

"Wow... Nice Codi. Once again, thank you!" She leapt out along with Sasuke. Codi followed close behind. Komeko saw them all escape and sighed.

"Ok! One of you. Take this loser. I'm takin' a much needed rest."

"Like hell! You've been playing around this whole time!" Yuki and Sasuke snapped. She pointed at Shibo.

"You. Now." Shibo blinked and hissed.

"No. I'm saving my stre-" Komeko appeared behind Shibo and picked her up by her neck, tossing her into the air.

"I'm out. Have fun snakey. I hear spiders are like delicacies to you." She sat on the ground, pulling out her kiseru again. Shibo flailed in the air and managed to catch herself on a vine.

"You crazy bitch!! If you weren't a demon I'd kill you!" Kidomaru hissed.

_"Eh? The Orochi snot replaces the vampiress? A really big downgrade, but I guess it'll do." _Shibo directed her attention to Kidomaru.

"Well whatever... I guess I'll kill you since you betrayed my father." She climbed up on the vines and stood, a bit wobbly.

"_Kehaha! A snake like you won't survive up here in the trees. You're just setting yourself up to be food!_" He crawled skillfully over his webs and charged at Shibo. She gritted her teeth.

"Half Nagi release..." She hissed. Her skin grew white scales all over her body. Her red and green eyes flashed as they grew more aware. Her tongue lashed out, taunting Kidomaru.

"Come and get me, spider boy!" She leapt at him, drawing her odachi. They collided with ferocity. Shibo pushed and swung her long blade as Kidomaru.

"Silly bug! Don't you know that snakes eat insects? You below me; traitor!" She sprang up into the canopy quickly to regain her footing. Kidomaru spat out webs to surround her. She twisted around them, going deeper into the tree limbs. Her snake eyes searched for Kidomaru as he scrambled around to try and attack her. She smirked and held her odachi out in front of her.

"I always wanted a spider on a stick..


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 13, 2010)

Go Shibo, go!
Shibo: *hisses*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 13, 2010)

Yuki: you gonna eat him? *shudders*
 good chapter


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jun 13, 2010)

Getting decent so far, I suppose.  Can't say whether I hate/love it yet really.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 13, 2010)

Shibo: I like chocolate-dipped spiders the most
Ewwwwwwwwww...you freak...

You know, if you don't like it, you don't need to comment


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 13, 2010)

Itachifan727 said:


> Getting decent so far, I suppose.  Can't say whether I hate/love it yet really.



 Why so glum? What did I do wrong??


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jun 13, 2010)

Nothing. Just saying I'm waiting for more. So far it's alright.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 13, 2010)

I wrote chappy, you write chappy for me for tomorrow


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jun 14, 2010)

Nice update.
Codi: Aren't you forgetting something?
I dont think so, why? *turns around and sees Codi behind me*
Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh, shit. 
Codi: *unsheathes katana*
O_____O *scared* Your not still mad about that pinata thing are you?
Codi: *swings katana towards me barely missing*
Yep your still mad. *throws a smoke bomb* RUN AWAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 14, 2010)

Chapter 6


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yuki and Codi stood under Shibo and Kidomaru?s fight; watching from down below. Every now and then they would move to avoid Kidomaru?s acid webs. Shibo switched her odachi from hand to hand, slicing at Kidomaru with monsterous strength. Kidomaru was an equal match for her. He proved to be more than just a mere demon. He was able to pinpoint Shibo?s weaker spots and attack them with precision. Shibo began to receive acid burnt wounds and scratches from Kidomaru?s claws. They separated; Shibo hiding in the trees to try and stop the burning of acid on her skin.

_?Where?s the Orochi brat, eh? Did she hide? Kehahaa!? _He opened his mouth wide and spat out a yellow substance. It was rock hard and came in a massive bulk. Kidomaru wove it in his talons and shaped it into a long bow and a two arrows. He stood on his web with little care and strung up an arrow.

_?It?s ashame. My web knows exactly where she is! Silly girl can?t escape me! My arrow has 200% accuracy! Kehahaa!? _He pointed it at the exact spot where Shibo was hiding. He grinned and shot it. The arrow zipped through the air. Yuki?s ears perked.

?Shibo! Move!? She yelled. Shibo?s eyes whirled around to see the arrow coming at her. She sank below the leaves and fell onto another vine; barely avoiding the arrow. Kidomaru hissed with delight.

_?Ah? the snake knows how to slither away! That makes it more interesting?? _His finger twitched. The arrow suddenly bent around a tree and came flying back at Shibo. She hissed and dodged again, pushing herself away from the arrow. Kidomaru?s fingers twitched again; sending the arrow straight back towards her. Shibo grunted and slashed her odachi through the arrow; stopping it on the spot. Shibo panted.

?That?s a fancy trick you have there, Kidomaru. I guess you hid it for the while you were with Father?? She said. Kidomaru laughed and drew another arrow.

_?This arrow has 300% accuracy! You will certainly die this time!? _He shot it straight at her. It was much faster and larger than the last one. Shibo dodged; narrowly escaping the piercing shot. It came back at her again more quickly this time. She leapt to the side and headed for Kidomaru. He grinned and pointed behind her. The arrow shot through her shoulder just as Shibo ducked down to dodge it. She grunted in pain and leapt away. The arrow came back; blood covered from the shot.

?Damn!? She hissed, trying to escape the arrow. Kidomaru laughed and spat out more acid webs to surround Shibo. She grunted and climbed higher into the trees to escape the attacks. Her foot burned in pain as some of the web draped over it. The arrow whizzed upwards to follow. She was slowed because of her wound and because of her foot. She drew her odachi and held it in front of her.

?Nagi?s Bite!? She yelled as she leapt towards the arrow and brought the long blade down on it. A bright flash shot out as the blade hit the arrow. It split in half and slammed into two different trees. Shibo glared at Kidomaru. He still had a grin on his face.

?What are you smirking about? If I?m right, I believe that was your last arrow.? He laughed and pointed behind her. Shibo?s head whirled around. The two halves had pushed their way through the trunks and were coming for her fast. She didn?t have time to move. The arrows went through her chest without her being able to dodge. Her blood splattered on the vines and fell to the ground below as the arrows left her body. She coughed up blood and held her wounds with one of her hands. Kidomaru let out a cackle as the arrows were caught in his hands. He licked the blood up and dropped the arrows.

?_For a snake your blood doesn?t taste to dirty! I think you?ll be a nice little meal for me!? _He leapt forward at Shibo; hissing and baring his fangs because of his eagerness to feast on her flesh. She mustered up her strength and sprang forward with her odachi. The blade went straight through his head. His forehead hit the hilt and was dragged back as Shibo landed on a sturdy vine. His body swung back and forth on her blade. She growled and let him slide off of her odachi. He fell heavily to the ground; his blood pooling underneath him. She panted and got to one knee; still holding her wounds.

?That? was for father? you damned spider?? She said between pants. Yuki leapt up for her, crawling through the holes in the webs to get to her.

?Shibo! You?re bleeding pretty bad. Hey! Sasuke! Get up here!? He appeared next to her and held out an aid kit.

?I know, I know. Hurry up and patch her wounds up, Yuki,? He said. Codi watched them hurry to Shibo?s aid. Komeko let out a puff of a smoke and grinned slyly.

?You know, for a big muscle boy like you, you seem to really worry about your comrades,? She said. Codi didn?t take his eyes from his comrades. His eyes narrowed.

?What makes you think that?? Komeko chuckled lowly.

?You eyes tell me everything. They were wild when Sasuke was attacked. And better yet? when you were watching Shibo you were in such distress the entire time,? She said. She took a drag from her kiseru.

?Hmm? well? women do tend to be my soft spot. What can I say? If a woman is in trouble, I just can?t help but want to help them.? Komeko chuckled.

?Don?t say that so loudly, big man, the Token clan may hear that and use it against you.? He laughed.

?I don?t accept the Token women like normal girls. They are monsters?? He trailed off. Yuki came back down with Sasuke; who was holding Shibo in his arms.

?Well?? Komeko?s sly eyes peered at Shibo.

?I fucking hate? this damn? human!? She hissed.

?Deal with it. You can?t walk because you lost blood.? Sasuke said bluntly. Shibo hissed. Yuki?s ears were flattened against her skull.

?The arrows were poisoned. She won?t make it for very long if we don?t find a medic!? She said. Komeko let out another puff of smoke.

?Well, good luck with that. You?re not finding a medic out here. And we?re not turning back. That?ll just slow us down,? She said; standing and stretching.

?What!?? Yuki yelled. Codi grabbed a handful of Komeko?s uchikake.

?You?re just going to let her die? Is that it?! Just because of revenge? I want revenge badly, Komeko, but I would never leave someone to die! Are you so heartless you?d let your comrade die after fighting for you in battle?!? He screamed. She touched his hand and removed it gingerly.

?Yes. I am willing to do that,? She murmured in a dark tone. Sasuke growled.

?So, you?re gonna let Shibo die?? He said. Komeko smirked.

?Silly ninja boy. Why don?t you suck the poison out like a regular snake bite?? Blush ran across Sasuke?s cheeks.

?Uh??

?Like hell I?ll let this human do that! Ngh!? Shibo grunted in pain after she yelled. Komeko opened her uchikake to reveal her katana.

?If you don?t want her to die in pain, I can easily kill her now.? Yuki?s face turned bright red in rage.

?I hate people like you? you act so high and mighty and you let others die just for your sake! Don?t you ever think about others?! Do you!!? She screamed. Komeko closed her uchikake and turned from them.

?I suggest you keep walking. Saving her is completely pointless* right now*?? She murmured. Codi growled.

?You?re going to let her die?!? Komeko sighed.

?She won?t die right away. She has until tomorrow morning. Who knows, maybe a magic bug will come along during the night; bite her; and she?ll be healed. You just have to wait for tomorrow. Now let?s go.? She forged on, ignoring all their attempts to change her mind.

_Idiots? They obviously are too focused on Shibo?s little poison to realize what I?m hinting at. Tch? at least they didn?t see my eyes? If they did I?m certain they would really chew me out. I?m in no mood for such a headache? _


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jun 14, 2010)

This is getting better. Staring to get into it now. You write really good fight scenes.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jun 14, 2010)

Another nice update.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 15, 2010)

live and death huh, interesting


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 15, 2010)

Shiboooooooooooooo ;-;
Shibo: Let me naaap... =.e
N. Shibo: No, cause then you'd die ;0;


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 15, 2010)

Chapter 7


*Spoiler*: __ 



Darkness once again fell on the forest. Shibo?s condition grew worse and worse as they travelled. The group wasn?t very happy with Komeko or her attitude. They made camp again. Komeko rested on the outside of the camp. The fire Sasuke to try and warm Shibo up barely reached where Komeko resided. Yuki was doing to her best to try and treat her; but her medical experience was amateur. Codi was tortured in seeing a woman in pain. Yuki left Shibo in her own makeshift tent with her cloak draped over her to keep her warm.

?There?s no way I can do anything. For one, I don?t know what I?m doing and two, we don?t have the equipment for this sort of thing,? She said. Codi grunted and held his head in his hands.

?I just hope she?ll make it to morning?? Sasuke scoffed.

?She?s a stubborn snake girl; she?ll make it at least through the morning. But it?ll be nothing but Hell on earth for her if she does.? Codi stood.

?We should get some rest. We can?t do anything for Shibo now,? He said. Komeko?s eyes shone through the darkness; watching the group as they gave up and headed to their tents for rest. Her fingers flinched under her sleeve. The fire began to slowly sputter out. Shibo shifted slightly in her sleep. Komeko rose quietly as the fire went down to just embers. She drifted to Shibo?s tent and stood at her foot. Her red eyes shone brightly in the darkness. She lifted her hand slowly in the air. Shibo?s eyes snapped open. A fog drifted over them quickly. She sat up; then crawled out of the tent. Komeko directed her with her hand as they walked into the darkness.

?Shibo; lay down on the log,? Komeko murmured. Shibo?s hand ran down the log as she felt for it in the darkness. She laid down slowly, her eyes staring into the canopy. Komeko ran her fingers down Shibo?s neck. The heat radiating off of her skin was burning to the touch. Her pulse was racing because of the poison in her blood.

?This should be quick? If you end up struggling, you?ll just make my thirst greater. So don?t move while I?m doing this, twerp,? Komeko said. She bent over Shibo; her uchikake sleeves covering nearly all of her body. She bore her fangs over Shibo?s neck and slowly sank them into her neck. Shibo let out a short grunt of pain as Komeko?s fangs slid into her flesh.
______________________

Codi awoke early the next morning to find himself the first one up. He got out of his tent and went to Shibo?s. He peered in to find her laying on the ground and playing with a garden snake. She peered up at him and growled.

?What? What do you want, Codi? Being a perv and hoping to see me still asleep?? She said. Codi went to Yuki?s and Sasuke?s tent and woke them up.

?Shibo?s up! She?s fine!? He said. Yuki bolted out of the tent and went to Shibo?s. She saw the same that Codi did.

?S? Shibo?? Oh my god! You?re alright!? She yelled. Shibo growled.

?Shut up!? The snake slithered away from the noise.

?See! Now he?s gone! There goes my morning playmate?? She muttered. Yuki stared at her in awe.

?You? do you feel alright? Uh? any? thing wrong?? Shibo shook her head.

?Nope. I?m fine. I don?t know why you?re so worked up about me. It was just some temporary thing I guess,? Shibo said. Sasuke peered in over Yuki?s shoulder.

?Well look at that; she toughed it out.?

?Piss off, human!? Shibo hissed. Codi glanced over at where Komeko was at. She was leaning against a tree; her eyes closed. He turned back to Yuki and saw her also looking at Komeko.

?Isn?t weird? Komeko acted sour about us worrying about Shibo and now she?s all better? It?s almost as if she knew?? Shibo smacked Yuki on the head.

?Ow!! What was that for?!? She snapped.

?It?s mid-morning already. We should start heading out,? She said. Sasuke chuckled.

?Well, the snake is still a bitch.?

?Can it human!!? Shibo yelled. Codi walked to where Komeko was resting at.

?Miss Komeko.? She shifted a bit; opening one eye.

?What??

?I? I want to apologize for what I said last night. I thought Shibo was going to die? but since she?s lived, I feel very guilty for what happened. Komeko sighed.

?I told you a magic bug would bite her in the middle of the night and cure her? you just never listen to me. Idiot servants?? She muttered.

?Oi! Komeko! How about we get this show on the road!? Sasuke yelled. She sighed and stood up.

?Hurry the hell up, I?ve been waiting for hours for you idiots to wake up. Let?s move.? Komeko went ahead; already forging the path the group was going to follow out of impatience.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 16, 2010)

well now, this is getting more fun
Yuki: wheres the blood shed?


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jun 16, 2010)

This is getting good.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 16, 2010)

N. Shibo: That's my spooot D:
Shibo: o-o"
 *shows fangs*
Shibo:


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jun 16, 2010)

Nice, so she does actually care for her servants after all.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 19, 2010)

Chappy?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 20, 2010)

Well, I've been up all night, I feel like I'm high right now, and I can barely keep my hands from twitching. So, without further adue, here's your chapter.

Chapter 8


*Spoiler*: __ 



The group travelled deeper and deeper into the forest. Here and there, they would notice the markings of others who were hidden in the forest. Yuki and Sasuke stayed in the back; being lovers. Komeko was still out front; forging ahead with a lazy look across her face and and quick pace. Shibo would run ahead every now and then to see if there were any ambushes. Her snakes senses were driving her nuts in the thickness of the forest. Codi was silent, walking behind Komeko as if he was her bodyguard.

"Hey, quick question," Shibo said as she tree hopped over Komeko's head.

"What? What do you want?" Komeko said in monotone.

"I've been noticing a lot of signs of oher people living in this forest. Uh... where exactly are we?" She asked. Komeko let out a loud laugh.

"You... you wanna know where we are? You really want to know? Buahahaha!! If I told you, I'd have to eat you," She said. Shibo stopped tree hopping and stared at Komeko's back as she kept walking. Codi glanced over his shoulder; a sweat mark running down his forehead; and shrugged. Shibo leapt down from the trees; right behind Yuki and Sasuke. He was holding her waist and kissing her repeatidly. Yuki was giggling and whispering to him. Shibo frowned.

_Stupid love birds... how can she even stand humans anyway? They're petty and disgusting... And we're in the middle of a forest, we've been attacked twice now and could be attacked again and they fucking making out!! Tch... idiots.. I'll wake them up._ She whistled nonchalantly to herself and flicked her wrists a few times. A couple of snakes slithered out; most of them almost as big as Shibo. The smaller ones started to crawl up Yuki and Sasuke's legs. The bigger ones followed them. Shibo leapt up into the trees again and got above Komeko's head. Yuki let out an ear splitting scream just a few moments later.

"OH MY GOD!! EEECCCKKK!!" She screamed. Sasuke was calmly pulling snakes off of him and tossing them away while Yuki was running around; panicking and screaming.

"Snakes! Snakes all over me! AHH!!" She screamed. Shibo chuckled, concealing her laughter in her sleeve. Komeko stopped; sighing impatiently.

"What is it now?!" She snapped. She saw Yuki running around with snake's on her and put a hand to her forehead.

"Dammit..." She muttered. Shibo's hissing laughter reached her ears. Her eyes flashed to Shibo; who was curled up on a branch; shaking in laughter. She let out a sigh and turned away.

"Yuki, just shut up and keep moving."

"I HAVE SNAKES ON ME!!" She screamed. Codi calmly began to pluck the snakes off of Yuki. After they were all gone, she ran to Sasuke and hugged him tightly.

"I hate snakes!" She cried. Komeko looked up at Shibo.

"You think this is funny? You just attracted attention to us and made me ticked." Shibo stopped laughing immediately.

"Get your ass down here now, Shibo," Komeko said. Shibo slowly climbed down from the tree. Komeko grabbed the scruff of her neck and pushed her down.

"Now, slither like a snake until I say you can stop," She said as she walked past Shibo. Yuki stared at Shibo.

"Wait... she put the snakes on me?!"

"Shut up and walk!" Komeko snapped. Yuki's ears flattened in anger and embarassment.

"Frickin... telling me to... uuhhh!" Yuki growled. Sasuke patted her head.

"Calm down. She's just... like that I guess... Just ignore it and do what she says. Less bitching to put up with anyways," He said. The came across a clearing with a grassy field. Komeko stopped and examined the field with narrow eyes. Shibo crawled up next to her.

"Well?" She asked. Komeko motioned for her to shush. Yuki's ears pricked. Codi's neck tingled. Someone was here. Sasuke stepped forward.

"I can get them out in the open, Komeko..." He whispered. She nodded.

"Stay within twenty feet of me. Don't go any further." Sasuke nodded and went out into the field. He drew ten kunai with paper bombs on them and threw them in a straight line out in front of them. They formed a long line reaching halfway across the field. They exploded; sending up dirt and mounds of grass flying through the air. Komeko's eyes flashed. She drew her katana and leapt in front of Yuki.

"Look out!" She said as a kunai clashed with hers. The attacker leapt back quickly.

"What a pain... and here I thought I'd be able to get one of you while you were distracted by your own move. Tch..." He had his black hair pulled back in a spikey pony tail. His outfit was comprised of a dark green top that had no sleeve and hung loosely over his torso. His hakama was the same color with pictures of deer and leaves on it. His obi was black. On his back he carried an over sized object that looked similar to a fan. He scratched the back of his head.

"Man... and even worse it's the most wanted lady in the books. What a pain..." Codi took a breath in.

"Shikamaru?" He said. Shikamaru looked up at Codi and grinned.

"Hey! Codi! What're you doing here? Oh I got it... you caught her, right? Man! That saves me so much trouble!" He said happily. Komeko leapt at Shikamaru; swinging her katana and barely missing him as he dodged.

"Whoa! Whoa! Hey! I'm not trying to be aggressive. I just can't let anyone go through here. It's not like I care, I just hate getting my ears chewed off..."

"Shikamaru, why are you here? I thought you were...?" Shikamaru laughed.

"With the Token? Yeah, I still am. Why, don't you know where you are? You grew up here, Codi! With me! We trained out here all the time." Codi's eyes widened. His eyes flickered to Komeko.

"We're in the Token forest?! Why didn't you tell us!!"

"Thought you would've recognized it since you lived here, moron..." Komeko muttered; sheathing her katana. Yuki's ears flattened.

"No wonder I couldn't smell anything... this place is a Hell house," She said. Shibo hissed.

"I thought I smelled death everywhere..." Shikamaru sighed.

"Man... you guys aren't heading to the Token castle are you? Cause if you are... I... Gez... I have to get rid of you," He said. Codi lightly tapped Komeko's shoulder.

"Please... move aside." He stepped past her and walked to Shikamaru.

"Why are you so loyal to the Token, Shikamaru? You hated them."

"Well... they gave me some good power. And all my other friends have done this too and are happy. So nothing bad could've came from it when I accepted my fate and... but man... I didn't think you'd turn on the Token," Shikamaru explained. Codi sighed.

"My alliance is with Miss Komeko Mika. She saved my life and has allowed me to help her get her revenge on the Token." Shikamaru's eyes widened a bit. His face got serious.

"Codi... you know that's a big no-no. She's questing the thing that the Token's have worked hard to capture. They're trying to tame it now, why would you help her in it?" He asked in a dark tone. Codi drew his katana.

"Because I owe my life to her and I want to avenge my family... and my friends..." Shikamaru sighed.

"Your friends are fine."

"My friends have been brainwashed!" He charged at Shikamaru with fury in his eyes.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 20, 2010)

Shibo: *turns into a snake, slithers around*
N. Shibo:

I just came from grocery shopping, getting called white trash as usual =___="


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 20, 2010)

Yuki:  snakes!? wtf!!
 that was a good laugh for the day lol


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jun 20, 2010)

Shibo Hebihime Uirusu said:


> Shibo: *turns into a snake, slithers around*
> N. Shibo:
> 
> I just came from grocery shopping, getting called white trash as usual =___="



 Awww....

Anyways, nice twist there with Codi MF! Can't wait to see hwo the fight plays out.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 20, 2010)

I know I hate people I like this place, though :33
Shibo:  Snakes~!
N. Shibo: *holding snakes* owo I wanna bring them home~!


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jun 20, 2010)

Same here!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 20, 2010)

Both Shibo's:  SSSSSNAAAEEEEEKSSSSS
I'm stuck on idea for my chappy


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jun 20, 2010)

Same here but with all three of my fics  my poor fans


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jun 21, 2010)

Codi: All right! My turn to fight! 
YEA!! DO WORK!!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 24, 2010)

chappy?


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 24, 2010)

yea clara, new chap yet?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 24, 2010)

Holy hell! Give me some time! I'm writing another story for a college class and a five page essay for a scholarship so SHHH.

She shall progress when she is done.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 24, 2010)

that's a crapload of writing


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 24, 2010)

Shibo Hebihime Uirusu said:


> that's a crapload of writing



I'm thankful I'm not amish and have to write it by hand.

So... chappy maybe tonight. I dunno, whenever I feel like it.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 24, 2010)

sounds fair.  feel bad for the writing homework. It seems teachers love doing that this summer. I only got a week to work on a major paper


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm free from school now


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 26, 2010)

not me...got til the 8th...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 26, 2010)

That's not fair!

We're going back on September 8th


----------



## Scarlet (Jun 26, 2010)

Hey guys. Sorry I havent been here. I've been doing some things. 

'Ello Shibo.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 26, 2010)

Herrro

now, I updated


----------



## Scarlet (Jun 26, 2010)

How have you been love?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 26, 2010)

Bored and not hungry ;^;


----------



## Scarlet (Jun 26, 2010)

LOL.

I missed you soooooo much.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 26, 2010)

There. Done. I have another chapter. FLURGLE!

Chapter 9

Part 1


*Spoiler*: __ 



Shikamaru lazily dodged Codis charge and drew two kunai. He blocked Codis katana swing and kicked backwards.

You know I really didnt enjoy having those life-or-death sparring matches. You always snapped and went berserk. I got in a lot of trouble that one time I just let you run free like that. Codi swung his hand out to try and knock Shikamaru over. He jumped over it and bounced over his head.

Hey, hey! Dont use that on me! You know how lazy I am, I use to effort so whatever you push back on me wont work! Komeko looked across the field in impatience.

Codi, if we leave you here, you will find us, right? She said. Codi didnt glance towards her or turn to her.

I will. Shibo slinked to Komekos side, ready to protest.

Why would we leave him here? He needs our support! What if he doesnt make it? Komeko looked down at Shibo.

If he doesnt make it, hes weak and didnt deserve to tag alone. She looked back towards Codis fight.

You know where were going. Dont die like a weakling. She turned away and walked out into the field. Yukis ears flattened.

We cant just leave him!

Yuki, stop being a loyal pup and go on. Youre a proud fox demon, go kill those Token bastards! Ill be right behind you, Codi said through his teeth. She nodded and ran after Komeko with Sasuke. Shibos eyes sagged in sadness. He could sense her despair and grinned.

Shibo, Komeko said to come back alive. I wont disobey a pretty womans command. I will come back and I will find you all. So go, He said. Shibo slithered away. Shikamaru sighed.

Ah man! There they go! Im gonna get killed if they just go like that, He said. He crouched down in the shadow of the trees and muttered some words.

Shadow net. Lines of darkness lashed out into the field; extending with each shadow casted by the tall grass. Codi yelled and ran into the field. He slammed in hands into the earth and sent a shockwave across the field. Yuki ran away quickly; sensing the earth rumbling underneath their feet. Komeko turned and watched the shadows racing towards them. At that moment; a wall of earth lifted high into the air; the sun baking into the side Komeko and the others were on. The shadows stopped at the top of the wall. Shikamaru smirked.

Well youre serious, huh? Guess you arent going to go easy on an old friend are you? He said, standing up. Codi straightened his back and frowned.

Of course not. Youre an enemy now, arent you? And if I know you, Ill be able to subdue your brainwashed mind and turn you back to the way you were. I wont show you mercy. Itll be a real life or death battle. Shikamaru sighed and leaned against a tree.

Well, good luck getting my spirit into this fight. You know Im lazy like that. Its such a drag. Codi charged; sending out a kick meant to his Shikamarus stomach. He leapt to the side and let Codis foot smash through the trunk; sending splintering wood everywhere. The tree tottered on its broken trunk and fell in towards the field. Shikamaru watched it fall and whistled.

Wow, if that had hit me I wouldve been a goner for sure, He said. Codi got into a fighting stance; holding his katana out in front of him. Shikamaru sighed.

Codi you know I can restrain you. Plus Im a lot stronger than I once was. Im the wrong person to fight. He drew a few kunai and ran at Codi. Codi switched his stance and flew at Shikamaru. They clashed against each other; trying to cut the other with their blade first. Codi swung his blade to slash Shikamaru through the waist. He dodged and let the blade slice through two trees behind him. He threw the kunai at Codis exposed back. He leapt to the side; but two caught him before he could escape. He landed heavily on his feet and pulled the kunai out. Shikamaru grinned. He slapped his hands together.

Not so fast, Codi! Codi froze. He growled.

Damn it!

Heh shadow restrict. My shadows followed those kunai and once they got you, they bent all over your body and formed with your shadows to constrict your movements.

Of course I shouldve seen this one coming Codi growled; struggling against the restraints. Shikamaru sighed and took out a few more kunai.

Ill make your death painless, Codi. You are my friend after all.

Stop your lies!! He yelled. Shikamaru paused. Codis face turned brick red; veins began to pop from his face. He strained and roared in the struggle. His muscles grew and bulged as he fought.

Ah! Damn it! Dont do this now, Codi! It makes my job more difficult! Codi let out a roar as three horns grew from his forehead. His eyes turned bright red with his transformation.

What a pain! Shikamaru threw more kunai at Codi. He swiped them away with his hand. He threw his katana at Shikamaru in rage. It barely missed him. It stabbed into the ground; the blade half burying itself in the soil. Codi charged at Shikamaru; roaring and swiping at him.

Codi, calm down! Dont keep raging on like this! Dont do this now, Codi! It makes my job more difficult! Codi let out a roar as three horns grew from his forehead. His eyes turned bright red with his transformation.

What a pain! Shikamaru threw more kunai at Codi. He swiped them away with his hand. He threw his katana at Shikamaru in rage. It barely missed him. It stabbed into the ground; the blade half burying itself in the soil. Codi charged at Shikamaru; roaring and swiping at him.

Codi, calm down! Dont keep raging on like this! Youll only get yourself killed, Shikamaru yelled. Codi lunged at him; reaching for him with his claws.

Tch you cant even hear me can you? Ngh sometimes when you get enraged like this it just pisses me off! He wove a few hand signs.

Shadow possession! He muttered. Two shadows leapt from his feet and connected with Codi. It barely even slowed him down. He wove more hand signs.

Shadow Strangulation, level three! He said. Two hands wrapped around Codis body; reaching for his throat. He roared and struggled with more ferocity. Shikamaru strained to keep the hands reaching for Codis throat. The horns on Codis forehead grew longer. Spikes poke out of his back underneath his kimono. His skin turned a dark red color. Shikamaru smiled.

I see youre so pissed youre just racing along to release your full demon form. Tch I cant keep this up forever Shikamaru closed his eyes and took a deep breath. His hair grew longer. His skin grew darker. Markings appeared around his eyes; black tentacles lashed out down his face. He opened his eyes and smirked.

Alright lets try 50%, Codi. Ngh! Shadow Rain! Tentacles of shadows lashed out to surrounding trees and ran through the field. The tentacles lurched up into the sky; creating a looming cloud. Black stones fell; all of them pelting Codi. The stuck to him like glue and began to expand.

This will definitely slow you down! Codi ran at Shikamaru; his eyes burning. Shikamaru ran at Codi as well; drawing a few kunai. They collided; Codi pushing and shoving Shikamaru back with his massive strength. Shikamaru grunted and threw a few kunai to Codis eyes. He lifted a clawed hand and swiped them away. Shikamaru took the brief moment and leapt onto Codis back. Codi flailed about; roaring in pure rage. He took a single kunai in both hands and stabbed it down as hard as he could over Codis spine. He barely made in indent on his toughened skin. Shikamaru smirked and leapt off.

Well these things are useless now, arent they? He tossed his kunai away. He held two fingers to his lips.

Expand! All the black dots that had landed on Codi grew rapidly into giant balls. Codi tumbled to the ground; rolling to try and rip off these balls from his body. They were stuck on him fast.

Cant escape? This is a new technique, Codi. One youve never seen. Those small dots landing on you were solid shadows. They linked with the tiny shadows in your skin and expand on my command. They feed on the little tiny shadows that are casted by your own organs and cells. Good luck escaping this one, He said. He turned his back and started walking away. Codi let out a roar and shook in his struggle. He was beginning to lose his breath. His strength was pulling away from him.

~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 26, 2010)

Part 2


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yuki stopped; her ears were turned to face behind her. She turned her head to the trees. She sensed something was very wrong. Sasuke turned to her and grasped her hand.

?C?mon Yuki, we can?t fall behind.?

?Something?s wrong?? She muttered. Her ears flattened in worry. Shibo was next to Komeko; ignoring what Yuki was saying. Worry was in her eyes; but she was hiding it. Yuki quickly caught with Komeko and grasped her arm.

?We have to go back.? Komeko stopped and glanced at her over her shoulder.

?Just exactly why should ?we? go back?? Yuki took in a deep breath.

?I know Codi said he?d come and find us, but I just? I have a feeling that he?s not going to make it on his own! We to have to help him,? She said. Komeko sighed and took arm from Yuki.

?If you all shut up and stop whining maybe I?ll do something about it. But I don?t see why I should; I?m getting nothing in return.? Yuki growled.

?Nothing in return!? You have our servitude!! And it?s against our will!?

?You decided to come with me. So it?s your own damn fault,? Komeko said coldly. Sasuke took Yuki?s shoulder.

?He?ll be fine Yuki-?

?No! He?s not going to be fine! He and Shikamaru always trained together, and I know for a fact that Codi hasn?t be training as hard as Shikamaru was when we were still in the Token clan?s service. Shikamaru is a strong opponent; he knows all of Codi?s moves! We have to help him!? She glared at Komeko.

?You have the power to just swat Shikamaru away with one hand. Why didn?t you try to help Codi???

?Because, it?s not my fight. Codi claimed it, so he will have it to himself. If you want me to help him, you?ll have to give me something.? Yuki?s ears perked up.

?Give you something? What could I give you?? Komeko turned to Yuki and stared at her coolly.

?Look at my eyes right now, you idiot fox. See anything different?? Yuki squinted to see her eyes. Her ears flipped back.

?O?Oh? you? um?? She backed down. Komeko?s eyes were glowing red. Yuki scratched her neck.

?I see? well??

?I?ve been doing service for all of you morons ever since Shibo?s little fight. If I wasn?t a mature person, you?d be drained of you blood now. So do you understand what I?m requesting here?? Yuki nodded. Sasuke pushed her behind him.

?Yuki, it?s probably some trick. She is a vampire? if you?ve been holding back this entire time, how do I know you won?t drain Yuki of her blood?? Komeko slapped him. He held a hand to his cheek.

?Why did you slap him?!? Yuki yelled.

?Humans don?t seem to understand demon ways. Control your human lover or else he?ll be a nice little blood bag for me,? Komeko growled. Yuki?s ears flattened against her skull. Komeko motioned for her to come to her. Yuki followed and stood in front of her.

?Close your eyes.?

?Is this going to? hurt?? Yuki asked as she closed her eyes.

?Just a prick is all?? Sasuke looked to the ground. Shibo stared at them in awe.
She?s going to drink blood? I?ve never seen a vampire do this? Komeko took Yuki?s hand and ran her nail across Yuki?s finger. Yuki twitched as Komeko?s tongue licked up the blood dripping from her finger. She opened her eyes to see Komeko sucking on her bleeding finger.

?Th? That?s it?? Komeko licked up the last of her blood and nodded. Yuki took her hand back and noticed the cut was gone already.

?Alright, I?ll help Codi?? Komeko waved her hand out to the side. A billowing ball of smoke escaped from her Uchikake.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Codi?s hand scratched at the ground; trying to pull himself to Shikamaru. He was sitting on the ground; watching Codi slowly being suffocated and crushed to death.

?I don?t see why you?re struggling, Codi. You?re going to die and you know it.? A cloud of smoke blew in Shikamaru?s face. A demonic face with slender and crooked fangs flew at him. He let out a yell and fell on his back. He jerked upright and wiped his head around. A blanket of black smoke was covering Codi. Shikamaru stood and to step towards him. A giant hand lurched out of the smoke and grabbed his face tightly. Shikamaru struggled against the tight grip. Codi emerged from the thick smoke and stood. His face was in rage. Shikamaru relaxed.

?Well? I can?t do anything now. You?re basking in sunlight and I can?t stab you. Gez? you got me here, Codi. Are you going to kill me? An old friend?? Codi let out a grunt.

_?Yes.? _


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 26, 2010)

:33 awsome~


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 26, 2010)

Komeko, are you related to normal Shibo?
N. Shibo: A sister? ;u;
Shibo: *sits in a tree, playing with the snakes* ouo


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jun 26, 2010)

Demon Codi: ROOOOAARRRR!!!!!

Ninja Codi: O____o

o____O Dude you are fuckin scary when your pissed.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 28, 2010)

chappy?


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jun 28, 2010)

Yes. Chap please?


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 5, 2010)

I'll write if you write clara


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jul 6, 2010)

Dat's fair

I wanna see moar fightinnnnnnng!!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jul 8, 2010)

Flurgle... be happy with what you got here. Oh BTW, I'll be gone for a week on Sunday.

Chapter 10


*Spoiler*: __ 



Shibo kept her eyes ahead. A bit of sadness and worry were in them. She knew Komeko probably did live up to her word and help Codi, but she wanted to know if Codi was able to use her help properly. Yuki sneezed. Her senses returned to normal. She turned towards the fox that was reeking of human. Komeko was still up ahead, walking as if she were a soldier and marching. Sasuke patted Yuki?s back as she sniffed and rubbed her nose.

?Ugh! What the hell is clogging up my nose??

?Well, I would say that nasty human is,? Shibo said coldly. Sasuke gave her a glare.

?I hear snakes taste like chicken? maybe it?s because of how they act?? He smirked. Shibo hissed and put a hand on the hilt of her sword.

?You want to say those words again?? She growled. Yuki gave a sneeze again. Komeko threw a stick at Shibo.

?Shut the hell up and save your little feud for later. And what?s going on with the fox? Her sneezing isn?t exactly quiet.? Yuki rubbed her nose on her arm, a bit of snot running from it.

?I don?t have allergies, but my nose gets really screwed up whenever I?m near un-naturals.? Komeko stopped and narrowed her eyes.

?Un-naturals?? She turned her head and went to Yuki.

?What are un-naturals? Explain, now,? She said in a demanding voice. Shibo grumbled under her breath and walked ahead, hopping over a few obscuring bushes in her path. Yuki sniffed again and explained.

?They?re the undead that are brought back to life and made into weird creatures that combine all sorts of powers from different demons or, in rare cases, humans to create an ?ultimate weapon?. It bothers me because, well, I hate un-naturals. One, I feel so bad for them. They?re in so much pain. Two, they smell horrible and it acts like an allergy to me.? Komeko turned from Yuki and peered around the trees. She sniffed the air deeply.

?Where the hell did the snake go?? She said. Sasuke scoffed.

?Who cares-?Komeko gave him a glare.

?Find her, mister ninja.? Sasuke growled and ran up ahead. Komeko leaned against a tree and waited patiently. Yuki couldn?t stop sneezing. She kept wiping her snot on her arms and shirt. It was a good few minutes before Komeko caught the scent of blood. It was tiny, hardly noticeable. Which meant it was far away and, or, very little. She elbowed Yuki.

?Come on.? Yuki followed, trying to muffle her sneezing. They came across a rocky path heading up. Yuki leapt across the stones with a little trouble from her sneezing. Komeko climbed up them, finding a path easily. Sasuke came racing down.

?Komeko! You?d better get Shibo, she?s in a tight spot, I didn?t know what to do-? She shushed him and followed him up the path. It was a platoon up top. Shibo was standing face to face with a man with white hair. She seemed to be in a sentimental mood and also very upset. She was fiddling with her fingers and biting her lip. Yuki coughed and hacked.

?Ugh! Oh god, I can?t stand this!? She wheezed. Sasuke took her aside and gave her a rag to cover her nose in. Komeko grabbed Shibo?s shoulder.

?Shibo.? She flinched.

?Komeko? uh?? The man with white hair peered from Shibo to Komeko.

?You?re with the vampire we are not to assist? Shibo, you are making this very difficult.? She seemed to back down, turning very soft. Komeko stared into his eyes.

?You reeked of the grave.  You?re supposed to be dead. A Token clan?s experiment, are we?? He tilted his head a bit to the side, a bone coming from his shoulder.

?I am a soldier. And I am to guard this area, unless my master tells me otherwise.? Komeko reached for her katana. Shibo stopped her.

?Please? don?t? this is? my problem.? Komeko backed away.

?Alright, snake. If it is your problem, repay your debt to me. Kill him. Again.? She flinched.

?Again?? Yuki said. Sasuke whispered into her ear.

?He?s already dead; she?s telling Shibo to kill him.? She nodded. He wretched the bone from his shoulder and held it in front of him.

?My primary objective is to kill you, Komeko. But if the girl gets in the way, I won?t spare her. Those who back down, I will not kill.? Shibo stepped forward.

?That?s not like you at all. And don?t you remember me? We used to spend so much time together.? Shibo held her hands out to show she was defenseless. He narrowed his eyes.

?I know no one other than my masters.? She started to fall to pieces.

?Do you at least remember your real name?? He smirked.

?I do.?


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 8, 2010)

about time  and lol at Yuki.
Yuki:


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jul 8, 2010)

Don't sight, Shibo!
Shibo: I don't think I will... ;-; *sniffles loudly*


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jul 8, 2010)

Yay, finally! :mj

Ninja Codi: But we still dont know what happened to the other me. 

Well hopefully she'll tell in her next chap. :33


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jul 18, 2010)

Chapter 11


*Spoiler*: __ 



He smirked.

"I do. I remember my name perfectly." Shibo took a step forward.

"Then say it." He pointed the sharp bone at her.

"It is only for those who I fight." She flinched at his statement. She didn't want to fight him. Her heart urged her not to. He leaned into a stance for fighting and flicked his fingers for her to come at him. She put a hand on the hilt of her odachi.

"I don't want to..."

"Then you'll die quickly." He flew at her and slashed down at Shibo. She barely dodged and recieved a light scratch on her leg. She rolled and drew her Odachi. Her eyes were filled with grief. She didn't want to fight him.

"I can't!"

"If you don't fight me, I will kill you. And I'll never say my name." He leapt at her again. This time she blocked the bone sword with her own and wiped it out at him, pushing him back. He sighed and pointed the sword at her.

"Is that what your strength is? It's pathetic. That human is stronger than you," He motioned to Sasuke. Shibo growled and hissed.

"Even if it's you, I can't let anyone insult me like that!" She charged at him and lashed out with speed and agility. He blocked and dodged, barely letting his footing slip. Shibo yelled and gave him a good kick to the stomach. He fell back and coughed.

"Say your name!" Shibo yelled, charging at him again. He smirked and blocked her Odachi. He poked her stomach.

"Kimmimaro Kaguya." A small bone bullet flew from his fingertip and buried into her gut. She coughed and leapt back and held her wound. She grunted in pain.

"Dammit... you learned some new tricks, didn't you?" Kimmimaro held up his blood covered finger and licked the blood. He closed his eyes.

"Hmm... demon... snake..." He opened his eyes. Shibo hissed.

"I can... somewhat remember knowing a snake demon at some point. Or, at least I saw a photo of one. Daughter of a snake demon called... Orochimaru...? Human mother if my memory serves correctly. So you are a half breed." She grimaced.

"If you dare started to bad mouth my mother..."

"You'll do something, correct? I don't why I would insult her, just you. Half breeds are disgusting creatures. They deserve to be eradicated." Shibo hissed loudly and charged at Kimmimaro. Komeko sighed.

"He's just jeering at her... idiot..." She whispered.
______________________________
Codi panted and followed the scent of his comrades slowly. He was exhausted and still recovering. The thing that helped him didn't stop the shadow balls from sucking out his strength. He was bleeding a bit and a few bones were broken. It was painful to move, but he wanted to keep going. A small dust cloud followed behind him, looming over his head like a storm cloud. He was getting annoyed with it because every time he went one way the scent went, the cloud poofed in his face and made him the other way. But he knew what it was and who it was from. Komeko had, somehow, managed herself to help him. He thought he would recieve help from Shibo or even Sasuke.

"I bet Yuki chewed her ear off or something... I have to be thankful, though. I've been saved... again... dammit! I'm so god damn weak..." He murmured.
_____________________________

Shibo slashed at Kimmimaro and kicked at him, but she didn't do it with all her strength. She was holding back. She didn't want to hurt him. He was supposed to be dead. He was killed already. Kimmimaro grabbed her hair and threw her to the ground, then produced a barraige of spikes from his hands, shooting to her face. She rolled to the side and ran in a circle around him. She raised her odachi and swung down on his arm. He bones expanded a created a shield to protect him.

"You died. I saw you die! Why the hell are you alive again!? What did the Token clan do to you this time? They killed you, and now you're with them!?" She yelled. Kimmimaro kicked her back and shot more bone bullets.

"Are you going to keep me out of your mind? I thought we were so close, Kimmimaro! What happened to you!?" She screamed as she charged at him. He closed his eyes and brought forth spikes from his entire body. He was like a porcupine now. Shibo slashed and stabbed, trying to penetrate through the holes in the sheild, but he was defended expertedly.

"I never knew you. Ever. And even if I was dead... and you saw me die... how come you didn't stop me from dying?" Shibo froze. Tears formed in her eyes. Kimmimaro took the moment and grabbed her throat, holding a bone knife to her throat.

"You're so weak. Your emotions got in the way, and we do not even know each other." She let out a cry and lowered her head, putting a soft hand on his wrist.

"I am weak... you... you died protecting me... it was all my fault! If I had just listened to you then... you wouldn't be here now! We wouldn't be fighting," She sobbed. Kimmimaro narrowed his eyes.

"Protect? Why would I protect a snake like you? You disgust me!" Shibo closed her eyes and let the tears fall. Komeko growled.

"Snake... if you die, you're letting him live in pain in misery... don't you think the 'un-naturals' deserve to be at peace? Kill him to put him at peace!" She snapped. Shibo turned her head away and bit her lip.

"She's right... I have to... I know you're in pain..." Kimmimaro gripped her throat tightly.

"I am in no pain." Shibo grunted and kicked his nose, freeing herself. She leapt back and ran forward again, holding her odachi firmly.

"Snake's bite!" She twisted up in the air and came down on Kimmimaro. She lashed out with her odachi, stabbing him where his vital points were. He blocked a few of the hits, but most struck just right. His bones began to fall away slowly, crumbling. He grunted and kicked back. The bones regrew slowly.

"She's starting to block my regeneration..." He muttered.

"You should know how to block that attack, Kimmimaro! When you were... alive... that didn't even affect you! It only pushed you back. Your bones were stronger, and you weren't rotting!" She said. Kimmimaro narrowed his eyes.

"I tell you... I am... alive!"


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 18, 2010)

very touching and interesting.
Yuki:  just kill him already!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jul 18, 2010)

CLARA I AM AT MY FRIEND'S HOUSE AND NOW I AM CRYING ;0;


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jul 18, 2010)

Shibo Hebihime Uirusu said:


> CLARA I AM AT MY FRIEND'S HOUSE AND NOW I AM CRYING ;0;



:rofl
I'm sorry, it just looked so god damn funny.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 18, 2010)

you made shibo cry? geez


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 18, 2010)

D'aww poor Shibo....Still need Oc's? I haven't had ANY time at all dammit, ewrgh!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jul 18, 2010)

My friends read it too and one cried ;-;
Shibo: *tries to kill herself* T-T


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jul 18, 2010)

Itachifan727 said:


> D'aww poor Shibo....Still need Oc's? I haven't had ANY time at all dammit, ewrgh!!





Yes, dammit! And hurry up, send it/them before Saturday cause I'll be gone for two weeks then.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jul 20, 2010)

Hurrryyyyy with teh oc's


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 20, 2010)

i wanna see a blood bath!
Yuki:  i want a fight


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jul 20, 2010)

Shibo: I wanna dieeeee ;=;
I wanna nap


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jul 20, 2010)

N. Codi: We dont want you to die Shibo.

I'm so friggin tired.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jul 20, 2010)

Shibo: No one knows the pain of my hearrrt *emoemoemoemo*


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jul 23, 2010)

Chappy?


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 23, 2010)

didn't she say she was going to be gone for two weeks?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh yeah... I hate not doing anything


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 3, 2010)

i vote clara should have 3 chaps up when she gets back


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 3, 2010)

Same here, but I just want a chappy


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Aug 5, 2010)

Sasuke Luver said:


> i vote clara should have 3 chaps up when she gets back



I agree.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 19, 2010)

Hey! You crazy bastards! Guess who, bitches!

Chapter 12 Part 1


*Spoiler*: __ 



With fire in her eyes, Shibo ran at Kimmimaro. She clung to what Komeko had said. Kimmimaro was in pain. He wasn't supposed to be alive again. He was brainwashed, forced to do what the Token clan told him to do. She wanted to free him, to put him at peace.

"Kimmimaro! I'll free you from this pain!" She yelled as she brought her odachi down to his skull. He narrowed his eyes and leapt back. She grunted and stabbed the blade into the ground and twisted on the hilt. Her foot came down for him, barely nicking his knee. It sent him back in a stumble, throwing him off balance. It was just enough to let Shibo to slice her odachi down through his chest. He caught it halfway through the slice with a few ribs and lashed out at her with bone bullets. She dodged them with her flexability and rammed into Kimmimaro with the odachi still caught in his ribs. Shibo let out a rough yell as she pushed the blade through the ribs, letting the blade sing with the bone and stab through his chest.

"Snake!" He hissed. Kimmimaro leapt back and released the blade. He produced more bones around his hands and ran at Shibo.

"I'll take your head!" He yelled. Shibo took in a deep breath and watched him come with her keen eyes.

"Orochi... one..." She murmured. She grew scales on her skin. Her face became more snakelike. She saw Kimmimaro coming at her in a slower motion. Shibo took the offensive.

"Snake's bite!" She lashed out at Kimmimaro and brought the blade down onto his spine. It ripped through his skin and tore a few muscles, leaving him hunched over when he turned towards her. He seemed angered as a plate of bone covered the injury and healed.

"Very well... I see you've activated your demon blood; but not fully, and that's a mistake," He said. Shibo raised her Odachi and licked her lips, her long tongue glistening the in sunlight.

"If you were actually alive, you'd know exactly how to take me down in little under a minute. You'd remember... but you're dead."

"I am alive!" He roared as he ran at Shibo. She twisted herself around his barraige of attacks and stabbed the Odachi through his shoulder.

"Number ten!" She hissed as she ripped the blade to the side, bringing rotten flesh with the blade. He grunted and grabbed his wound.

"The... the hell did you do to me!? It's not... healing," He said. Shibo held her odachi out.

"You have thirteen weak points on your body. That is number ten. You can't heal them instantly. You have to wait for a long while. You'd remember if you were alive." Kimmimaro gritted his teeth.

"I keep telling you... I'm alive..." He growled. Shibo narrowed her eyes.

"What will it take to get you to remember? It's true, I've changed. It's only because I saw you die... losing you was the worst thing to happen to me."

"You losing me? Tch... thank you being distracted on that thought." He smirked. Shibo's eyes widened. A large, spined vine appeared from the ground and stabbed her back and through her chest. She froze. The vine was so close to her heart. His smirked faded.

"Damn... your attack made me miss. Oh well, you'll die soon anyways..." He stood and walked towards her. From his back, his spine snapped off, showing it halfway in the ground. Yuki gasped and ran forward.

"Shibo!" Sasuke held her back.

"No Yuki! It's her fight!" He whispered. Yuki's eyes were filled with worry. Kimmimaro stood inches in front of Shibo.

"Now, the snake will die." He held a bone sword to her throat. Komeko narrowed her eyes.

_Damn! I couldn't even... free him!

Snake.

Wha? Who is it?

Do you want to free him?

Komeko... I...

Answer.

Yes... I do... I just want him to have peace.

Then you'd better lock yourselves together. I'll give you a chance to let him remember you... only one... then I'll assist you.

Komeko, you-!

Talk, snake. Make him remember._ Shibo blinked several times and looked into Kimmimaro's eyes. They were cold and dull, like a corpses.

"You know... When we first met... your eyes were like that... so dull... like a dead man." He paused.

"Again with this?" Komeko closed her eyes. She sent out a wave of energy to Kimmimaro and Shibo.

"You... hated me and my father at first, but... well, I guess friendship came... after we had arguements." Kimmimaro's eyes widened. He felt something pushing in his brain. He saw flashes of images surge past his eyes. His hand trembled. Shibo closed her eyes and smiled.

"I remember when we nearly killed each other! Father, he really wanted to just kill you for that, but I said no... I liked you after that. Heh... we became a real team after that, two partners in crime! We didn't stop running off just to piss Orochimaru off. It was so fun... oh..." She rested a hand on Kimmimaro's. His were trembling. He saw the images flash by, he knew everything she talked about.

"You... remember... our first kiss? Under that blooming plum tree?" Shibo whispered. He froze. The image came to him. Shibo, dressed in a beautiful purple kimono with her long black hair tied in a bun. It was in the moonlight, she looked completely different. He could only see her. Her eyes were shining with the pale light. Then he felt the kiss on his lips. He remembered so clearly. But she looked like a princess in the memory. Now, she was beaten and thin.

"Guh!" He dropped the sword and held his head. His eyes stared at Shibo's face. Blood was dripping down her chin, but a smile was on her face.

"You... you..." He took her face in her hands, tears formed in his eyes.

"What did I do? Why did I...?" He bit his lip and lowered his head. Kimmimaro trembled.

"Shibo... what... how did I die? Please... tell me..." He whispered. She stared down at him in disbelief. Her eyes softened.

"The Token clan came for my father... they wanted to kill everyone along side him. He told us to run away while he kept them all in one room. But, a few came after us. They were really strong... One was a commander... They caught us in a corner. We were so close to the outside, and you knew that... we fought so hard... and we both knew we wouldn't make it... so you... you told me to run. You told me to run away. You said to use my full release and burn the hallway once I got to the door... but I was worried about you! I didn't think you'd survive the fire and... and..." She choked on her tears.

"And I failed you! You... you died protecting me... you stood over me and sheilded me from a massive attack by the commander. All he did was laugh... I'm sorry Kimmimaro! I'm so sorry!" He looked into her sobbing eyes.

"I remember... Shibo... it wasn't your fault..." He wiped her tears with his fingers.

"I..." He smiled. "I wanted to protect my love..." Komeko's eyes widened. A sheild had come up inside his consious and was attacking her now, she couldn't do anymore.

_Say your goodbyes snake... lock him now!_ She latched her hands onto his shoulders and cried hard.

"I'm sorry Kimmimaro!" Komeko pointed her fingers at the bone vine. It expanded and ran through Shibo's chest and through Kimmimaro's. Shibo grunted in pain. Kimmimaro's eyes widened. Blood ran down his chin.

"Shibo..." He leaned his forehead against hers.

"I love you..." He whispered. Shibo cried and held him tightly. She sensed his life slip away. His body turned cold, it stiffened up and turned to solid bone. It cracked and crumbled in front of Shibo. Tears slipped from her cheeks and fell to the ground.

_You're... finally at peace, Kimmimaro... thank..._ Her head drooped down and her eyes closed. Yuki ran forward.

"Shibo!" She lightly touched the vine of bone and withdrew.

"Komeko! Why did you do this!?" Yuki snapped. Komeko walked towards Shibo and flicked her finger. The vine quickly removed itself from her body.

"Not so violently!" Sasuke said as he caught her limp body. He laid her out on the ground and rummaged around in his kit.

"Dammit, where is it-"

"Move it human." Komeko shoved him out of the way and kneeled next to Shibo.

"This is the second time, you stupid snake... anymore of this and your soul will be sucked out..." She muttered.

"What was that?" Yuki piped in. Komeko flashed her eyes at her and bent low over Shibo's neck. She bared her fangs and brought them down into Shibo's flesh. Yuki flinched and flattened her ears. She never wanted to go through that way of giving blood. Sasuke held Yuki in his arms as they watched Komeko do her job.
-------------------

Codi limped out, he could smell blood, it was so strong. It was fresh. He hurried his pace. He didn't want anyone else to die.

-------------------


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 19, 2010)

Part 2


*Spoiler*: __ 



Komeko withdrew and licked her lips. She stood over Shibo's body and walked away.

"Let's go."

"What?! We can't just leave Shibo here!" Yuki snapped. Komeko glared at her.

"Do you want to kill the Token clan? Then shut up and let's go. She'll be fine."

"Komeko I-"

"My... My... you are quite shallow, aren't you?" A cool voice said. Komeko paused.

"I smell snake... but that scent is old... no... I smell death. Who are you, exactly?" She murmured. He chuckled. Yuki's ears perked and twirled on her head.

"He's a fast one..." Sasuke muttered.

"So cruel, Komeko. So cruel indeed. Even I'm not that mean. Leaving that girl laying all by herself, unconsious in the Token clan territory? My my... aren't we in a bad mood..."

"Get out here, you dog, so we may spit on you face," She sneered. A flash of grey hair went by Yuki's eyes. She felt fear clutch her heart.

"Oh no!" She whispered, she clung to Sasuke.

"Hello, traitor fox and human..." He grinned.

"K-Kabuto!"

"Kabuto..." Sasuke growled. Komeko turned to face him. He was covered in a grey, cloak. A mechievious grin was on his face and his eyes were gleaming with glee.

"Ah... you tore apart my most favorite one! I am disappointed... my master will be made." Yuki shivered in fear.

"H... He knows?" Kabuto chuckled.

"Of course he does! He did so much to clean Kimmimaro's mind and brainwash him. I was so happy when he let me reanimate him... Kimmimaro was always a special specimen. Even while spying on Orochimaru, I just want to dissect him!" He licked his lips. Komeko narrowed her eyes.

"You're worse than a snake... so you brought to life the un-naturals?" He nodded.

"Aren't they precious? Perfect specimens that don't die unless..." He looked towards the remains of Kimmimaro. "You hit the right spot." Komeko raised her hand.

"Run back home, dog, unless you wish to die here," She growled. Kabuto laughed.

"No, no! Komeko-chan, I'm not here to fight! I'm here to pick up the next speciman for My Lord, Sasori!" Komeko flinched.

"Sasori?!" She hissed. Kabuto grinned and appeared next to Shibo. He grabbed her collar and heaved her up on his back.

"The one and only... good bye now!" He waved as he disappeared in a whish of smoke. Yuki flipped.

"Dammit! Sasori and Kabuto are still!? And he took Shibo!! Komeko, Sasori is going to fucking murder her! He'll torture her for fun and kill her!" She screamed. Sasuke tried to subdue her.

"Yuki, calm yourself!"

"No! Shibo is going to die... and it's because you didn't do anything to stop him!! You could've easily killed him too, I know you could! Why didn't you!?"

"Why don't you stop whining, little fox, and move your lazy ass. I didn't see you move. You were frozen in fear, like a dog. You're still a kitten... go back home, if you going to freeze up like that. Grow up, weakling!" Komeko hissed. Yuki paused and bit her lip.

"I am weak... but I can be so much more powerful for my friends! And you Komeko, you're starting to become my enemy!"

"Then be my enemy, Yuki! I need another blood bag. Just try! Remember, I can rip you in half with my pinky finger!" Komeko snapped. She turned and left them standing there. Sasuke pulled on Yuki's sleeve.

"Yuki, don't get so emotion. Komeko will find Shibo. When Kabuto mentioned Sasori, it gave her more reason to save her. She hates the Lords of the Token." Yuki sobbed.

"She just really pisses me off!" She hissed.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 20, 2010)

;0; nuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu-
Shibo: ;0;
;0;
Shibo: ;-;
;_; nuuuuuuu...


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 20, 2010)

Yuki: I'd kill her 
don't sit there and do something lol. great chap clara


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 20, 2010)

Shibo: *'napped*
o.o...it's quiet here.... D:


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Aug 20, 2010)

Alright! New chap! 

N Codi: WOOOO! :vuvu Hey other me. Move your ass.

D Codi: In case you havent noticed, I'm still recovering from my fight with Shikamaru.

N Codi: You've been in worse fights than that and recovered from them a lot quicker. 

D Codi: But also in those fights, I never faced someone who could crush me like Shikamaru did.

N Codi:  Touche.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 20, 2010)

N. Shibo: Oi, four-eyes kidnapped other me. 
can it.
N. Shibo: *growls*


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 20, 2010)

Back from al ong break and only one new chappy D"AWWWWW~~~. Anyways good job, and I hope Codi'll catch up.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 27, 2010)

Chappy?


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 1, 2010)

you write, i write.  come on, you know you want to


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 12, 2010)

Yeah... I tried to post a chapter earlier, but my computer became a whore and fucked me hard and took my story without... me posting it so...

Chapter shall be delayed some more! Sorry.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Sep 12, 2010)

Computer fail!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 14, 2010)

I'll wait for you, Clara! :33


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Sep 14, 2010)

I iz waitin too. I iz also waiting on more people to readz mah ff.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 14, 2010)

been too long


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 25, 2010)

Rejoice! For I have finally revived the chapter!

Chapter 13


*Spoiler*: __ 



Codi drew in a long deep breath and let out a loud grunt as he pulled himself up and flew to the top of the plateau. He went to one knee and panted.

"Damn, that can sap your energy. That damn cloud sure likes tough shortcuts." He took in another deep breath, and then froze. He smelled blood. His eyes scanned the ground in front of him. The dust cloud was levitating over a dark stain and a scattered pile of white dust. He quickly went to the dark stain and narrowed his eyes.

"What the hell happened here? This is Shibo's blood! And what's with this chalk?" He pinched a bit of it between his fingers and sniffed it.

"Calcium... bone?" He sighed.

"I see... I only know one with bone ability. That one Kabuto and Sasori brought a while ago. But why was Shibo the one who fought him? She would've been able to take him!" The cloud spread out in front of him and showed him the final scene of the fight. He stared at it in disbelief. The spine that was through Shibo caught his attention first. She was holding onto Kimmimaro and resting her forehead against his. A large pool of blood was beneath her. Then it flashed to when Kabuto stole her away.

"Wh... Why? Where is Komeko in this! She could've helped Shibo!" Codi roared. The cloud closed the image and floated at eye level with him. He glared into it.

"She'd better be ok, Komeko," He growled. The cloud went around in a circle over his head.

"Now what?" Codi watched it lightly float to the other side of the plateau.

"Where are you leading me now? They went the other way!!" He yelled. It stopped at the ledge and stayed still.

?I?m not going away from them, I want to follow them,? He said sternly. The cloud slowly drifted below the ledge, as if coxing him. He let out a rough sigh and followed it.

?Damn thing? It?d be easier if it could speak!? He peered over the ledge and saw it circling, carelessly, around a large boulder. He eyed it.

?That?s a ton. And a rock, you stupid cloud. I?m not a ghost, I can?t go through a solid rock.? The edges of the cloud rippled rapidly. Spines shot out of it and wrapped around Codi?s wrists and neck. He let out a yell as he plummeted down. He was held up in front of the cloud, inches from his face.

?Stop smartassing and get inside the tunnel, NOW,? Komeko?s voice snapped. Codi blinked.

?Ah. Tunnel. Sorry?? He muttered. The cloud dropped him on a small space in front of the boulder and settled on a large rock. Codi examined the boulder and the area around it. He smirked.

?Oh I remember now. Yuki and I used this hundreds of times before it closed up. But that doesn?t make since, it was collapsed to avoid any potential invasion. Hmm? did Komeko clear it somehow?? He said to himself. He shrugged.

?If she says do it, then I?ll trust her. I may be able to find Shibo?? He nodded and went to the side of the huge rock. With all his strength, Codi pushed against it, straining and grunting. He didn?t have as much strength as before, but his perseverance pushed him. The boulder moved slowly, scraping across the ground. Small pebbles dislodged and tumbled down the cliff. Sweat dripped down his face and onto the ground. He let out a yell as he gave on last push and watched the boulder tumble and crash down. A flock of birds flew from the trees as the boulder landed at the bottom. He let out a sigh and wiped his face with his shirt.

?Alright let?s?? He paused. The tunnel was light with torches. He felt uneasy. The tunnel was clear and illuminated. The dust cloud floated in front of him, coxing him to follow. Codi was slow; he didn?t understand why the tunnel was light. That only meant that it was being used. 
Kabuto laid Shibo on a table and quickly strapped her in. His glassed reflected the light from the candles as he leaned over her face.

?We?ll just see how special you really are. Orochimaru certainly kept you safe and didn?t let you fight. And this dragon gene I heard you have? fufu? We?ll see how potent it really is. Right? Lord Sasori?
 Two bright eyes shone from the darkness.

?Naturally.? Sasori came forth from the shadows; his bright red hair was the first thing to notice. Kabuto moved a little to let Sasori see Shibo himself.

?After we extract that gene, she?ll be perfect as another one of my projects. I?m certain Komeko will be struck dearly if we use one of her ?servants?.? Sasori touched Shibo?s cheek.

?Oh? She?s starting to revert to her truer form. Her skin is already turning to scales,? Sasori said. A smirk came across his face. He turned from Shibo and produced an empty syringe.

?In order to get the gene, we must know when it?s strongest?? he poked the needle through her arm and quickly filled the vial with blood. He handed it over to Kabuto.

?You know what to do.?
Komeko lead the group quickly through the forest, the path had evolved. It was laid with stones now, rather than dirt and weeds. Yuki was still fuming with rage over what happened to Shibo. Sasuke was the only thing holding her back. A few vines snapped in front of Komeko. She growled and sliced through them easily.

?We?re nearing the first gate.? Sasuke?s head perked.

?First gate? Do you know what?s up there?? Komeko shook her head.

?Once we get past the first gate, we?ll have to split up. I?ll tell you what to do.?

?Oh please! I?ve been with the Token clan for years! I know this place better than you!?

?Did you know that right now we?re overtop a series of tunnels and canals that lead directly to the heart of the Token?? Yuki growled.

?No??

?Then shush, pup.? Yuki?s eyes flashed in rage. She hated it when Komeko called her a pup. The vines cleared; up ahead they could see the gate.

?There it is.? They stopped. Komeko narrowed her eyes. She could make out almost every detail on the gate. She smelled almost every scent around her.

?Sasuke, throw a shuriken.? He nodded and flung a star out to the gate. It buried into the door easily.

?Huh, that was odd,? Sasuke muttered. Yuki?s ears twitched.

?No?? Her nose twitched slightly.
?Moving fast? It?s male? We?ve gotta move!? She pushed Sasuke out of the way and rolled as a flash of grey wind sped by. Komeko stood still, her hair flying with the wind. A man stopped just at the door and plucked the shuriken out. He fiddled with it in his hand and turned around. He eye that showed was lazy and calm. His grey hair was a messy nest. The shuriken spun on his finger.

?Ah, seems some children think they can get past this gate? Oh boy. Maybe I can read. Usually they?re weaklings.? He sighed and tossed the shuriken at Sasuke?s feet. At the same instant, he pulled out a small book and began reading. Komeko sighed.

?Since when did you become a dog? I thought you were better than this. Lazy, but better.? Sasuke watched him carefully.

?Kakashi?? He muttered. Yuki growled.

?I hate that guy. He always gets you!? Kakashi heard them talking and waved at them with a kind eye.

?Sasuke! I haven?t seen you in a long while. Since when did you change sides??

?That?s of no importance, Kakashi. I asked you a question. Answer it.? Kakashi sighed and leaned against the door.

?I was promoted. That?s all. Believe me, I don?t enjoy this anymore than you do. If anything I?d rather do paperwork.? Komeko looked down at Sasuke.

?Do you think you can take him??

?What? No way. He was my sensei. He knows everything I?ve got.?

?How long ago was that?? Sasuke stared up at her.

?It doesn?t matter, Komeko! He can still beat me!? She scoffed.

?Coward? you?re weak. Too weak.? He lowered his gaze.

?If it were anybody else, I wouldn?t have doubts?? She sighed.

?Yuki, make your man do something. I don?t feel like getting my hands dirty.? Yuki growled.

?I could only kick his ass. Even I think you should fight, Sasuke,? Yuki said.

?But he knows everything I?ve got!? Yuki glared at him.

?Fine. I?ll do it.? Kakashi perked up as Yuki came forward.

?Yuki!?

?Shut up! I?ve got to do something!? She snapped. Komeko smirked.

?Ohh? the dog trainer against the fox, it interests me.? Sasuke lowered his head, he felt horrible. Kakashi shrugged and paced towards Yuki.

?I?m disappointed. Not exactly who I wanted to fights?? He glanced at Komeko.

?In your dreams, mask boy,? She snapped. Yuki prepared to fight. Kakashi kept his calm eye on her.

?Begin?? He ran at her, his figure a blur. Yuki was taken off guard. A strong arm rammed into her throat and pushed her back.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Sep 25, 2010)

WOOOO! A new chapter! :vuvu


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 25, 2010)

I wanted to stop in the middle of my Reach campaign to read this


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 25, 2010)

about time for a new chapter


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 25, 2010)

Hey, it took me a while to get this thing back, alright. My computer hid the chapter away in a mystical file called 'ROC7228&9-0'.

I was weird and a long journey. But I did it for your sake. My lovely readers!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 25, 2010)

More.  I demand more of what makes my brain go away on a euphorical dream


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 25, 2010)

what she said


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Sep 25, 2010)

What they said.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 25, 2010)

What you all said... Hmm...

Give me about four days, maybe. Depends on work.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 26, 2010)

Okie next chappy you post I'll post the two I've been working on


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 30, 2010)

It's coming soon, i can feel it!  I hope anyways


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 2, 2010)

Chapter 14


*Spoiler*: __ 



He charged forward and grabbed Yuki's hair, pulling her to the side and swinging his knee into her gut. She let out a yelp. He threw her to the ground and rolled his shoulders.

"Oh, come on, at least make me try. I haven't even warmed up yet. My joints are aching." Yuki leapt onto him and bit his shoulder.

"You're out of shape, old man!" She hissed. Kakashi grunted and fell backwards, on top of her. She let go and scrambled out from underneath him.

"I'm not even 30!"

"Grey hair, you're old," She snarled.

"You've yet to grow, young pup." Yuki's ears flattened.

"Pup!?!" She screamed. The aura around her flared with power. Her eyes rolled back into her head. She changed into her fox form.

"I'll show you fucking pup!" She roared as she leapt towards him. Kakashi chuckled and drew a kunai.

"Katsu." Five dogs bellowed with howls as they bashed through the ground. The clamped their jaws tightly on Yuki. She yelped in sudden pain and swaggered. She tried to shake them off, violently rolling on the ground and jerking her limps one by one.

"Silly pup. These dogs are better than you, and you're supposed to be a sly fox. They won't let go until I tell them to. I train the dogs. I train many animals, really. I'm eager to try out my latest capture, but no one has yet earned the honor of seeing it yet. Perhaps I could add you to my many pets?" Yuki let out a snarl as she tried to reach for the dogs to bite them. They were all cleverly positioned over her blind spots, she couldn't reach them! And the huge on biting her tails was the one that pinned her down. She couldn't budge one inch.

"You damn coward!"

"I'm not a coward. I'm using tools. Simple tools. Now, let's make you into a nice doggy dinner, shall we?" He raised his kunai and stepped forward. He leapt back suddenly, the clang of metal went against his kunai. He chuckled.

"That's enough Kakashi. Let her go." Kakashi stood straight up and put a hand on his hip.

"Oh, look who decided to ruin the match."

"Can it. I know you want to fight me. Let her go. Tell your dogs to release her."

"Hmm..." Kakashi's eye flickered from Sasuke to Yuki. His fingers flinched slightly. The dogs fell off of Yuki and buried back underground. Sasuke activated his sharingan and watched Kakashi carefully.

"Oh Sasuke, little Sasuke. How is your brother Sasuke? Is he well?" Sasuke's face turned sour.

"Shut the hell up!" He snapped. Kakashi chuckled and lowered his chin, his eye still on Sasuke.

"He's well, just to let you know. I will very much enjoy our little fight. It'll be like old times, neh? Back when I was training you? Hmph... except this one is real, little Sasuke. Let's see if you grew up, Little Sasuke." He chuckled. Sasuke growled and leapt forward.

"Stop calling me that!" Their kunai clashed, meeting at their waists.

"Oh, you remembered how to block my counters. Clever. You moved the kunai down as you went in. I'm surprised."

"I learn from the craftiest of people, don't I?" They spread apart, Sasuke's eyes glaring into Kakashi's. Komeko watched them carefully. Yuki nursed her bite wounds and kept her flaring eyes on Kakashi. The aura around her told anyone she wanted to kill him. Sasuke wove hand signs.

"Fireball jutsu!" He said. Puffs of fire sprang from his lips and flew at Kakashi. He leapt between them and charged. Sasuke was prepared. He slid underneath his arm and swung up, trying to break it. Kakashi dodged by tipping to the side, spinning on one hand. His feet sliced to Sasuke's neck. Sasuke blocked with his arm and pushed himself towards Kakashi to push him off balance. Kakashi rolled out and got to his feet, only to charge back at Sasuke. He swung at a rapid speed with his kunai. Sasuke could barely keep focused. Then he saw Kakashi just in front of him. Sasuke fell back, flipping head over heels and landing on the trunk of a tree. He kicked off and flew at Kakashi.

"Shadow," He murmured. Sasuke saw Kakashi fade into a black mass. He froze. He was gone.

_"Little Sasuke..."_ He whirled around to the sound of his voice.

_"Little Sasuke..."_ Sasuke growled.

"Stop calling me that!" Kakashi appeared behind him.

_"Little Sasuke..."_ His eyes widened. Kakashi's kunai pierced through Sasuke's chest. Blood spilled from his mouth.

"Sasuke!" Yuki yelped. Komeko held her back with her arm.

"No. It's his fight." Yuki whined. She wanted to help him. Kakashi tapped Sasuke's shoulder.

"Oh... barely even five minutes Sasuke. I'm disappointed." Sasuke grabbed Kakashi's head.

"So am I." Another Sasuke appeared behind Kakashi. A ball of lightning in his hand.

"Chidori!!" Kakashi's eye widened. There was a splashed of blood. The bleeding Sasuke had disappeared. Kakashi was in front of Sasuke, facing him, with a bleeding arm. His hidden eye was revealed; a sharingan.

"Well, look who finally came out of his shell," Sasuke said, smirking. Kakashi panted.

"That was quite unexpected. When did you learn that? I know you learn the hand signs from me. I didn't think you would've learned it so fast." Sasuke laughed.

"You honestly thought I wasn't going to progress while I was away?" Kakashi laughed.

"Well... I guess I found the one worth showing my newest pet to. Fufufu..." He made a few handsigns.

"Summoning!" He slammed his hand onto the ground. A large cloud of smoke came forth, along with a terrifying roar. Yuki stood. Her eyes widened. She felt a chill run up her spine.

"It can't be..." She whispered. A huge nine tailed- fox was by Kakashi. Sasuke stared at it in shock.

"What the hell!? Kakashi! You fucking bastard!" Sasuke snapped. Kakashi waved.

"Like him? He was quite the aggressive one." Yuki's rage increased.

"How the hell did you obtain my father?!" She screamed. Kakashi wagged a finger.

"Trainer never tells his secrets." Sasuke narrowed his eyes. Nine Tails let out another terrifying roar. Blind, implanted, rage was all to be seen in his eyes. He swung a huge paw down at Sasuke. he leapt to the side to barely dodge it. Nine tails followed, chasing him with incredible speed. Kakashi weaved his fingers this way and that, instructing the nine tails what to do. Sasuke jumped up on of the tails and ran quickly to his shoulder.

"Nine Tails! I'll wake you up from your brainwashed sleep!" He kicked his muzzle and threw bombs at his forehead. They didn't do much except piss him off.

"You're going to upset  your daughter, Yuki!" He yelled. It didn't have any affect on him. Kakashi snapped his wrist up. Ninetails roared and tried to eat Sasuke. His jaws buried into the ground, sending pebbles and dirt everywhere. Sasuke grunted and leapt to the side.

"Damn... uh... Yuki kissed a human!" Still no affect. Kakashi laughed.

"It won't do much good, Sasuke!" He sang. Ninetails roared and slapped his claws into the ground. Yuki was on the verge of crying. She could tell Ninetails wasn't wanting to do this on his own accord. Sasuke sighed.

"Fine then! I HAD SEX WITH YOUR DAUGHTER!" Ninetails froze. His pupils reverted back to themselves. Kakashi paushed.

"Uh oh..." Sasuke also felt fear go through his veins.

"Shit... little to far..." Yuki's face was red with blush.

"Sasuke!!" She snapped. Ninetails glared down at him. Pure, true rage was in his eyes.

*"What was that you damned human!?"* He bellowed out with anger. Kakashi leapt from Ninetails' shoulder.

"Oh darn! There goes my newest pet!" He said. Sasuke ran for Kakashi. Ninetail's stopped him.

*"What did you say!?"*

"Damn it, old fox, this is not the time!" Sasuke yelled. Ninetails snapped at Sasuke, his teeth clicking loudly.

*"How dare you defile my daughter!"* He roared. Sasuke tried to get past Ninetails to reach Kakashi. Kakashi leaned against a tree and watched, amused. Komeko put a hand to her forehead.

"God dammit, Sasuke... You're going to attract more attention..." She hissed. Yuki was flushed and embarassed. She couldn't even talk.

"Dammit Nine Tails! Focus your anger on the one who imprisoned you!" He paused.

*"That's right..."* His head turned to face Kakashi.

*"You."*

"Oh dear me." Kakashi disappeared as Ninetails' paw smashed through the trees.

*"I'll kill you!!!!"* He roared. Sasuke smirked.

"Finally. Ninetails will make Kakashi focus on himself. I'll be able to attack him head on!" He charged to where he sensed Kakashi. He quickly wove hand signs and drew his sword.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 2, 2010)

Part 2


*Spoiler*: __ 



"Chidori net!" Sparks of lightning ran through the ground. He smirked. There was Kakashi. He was frozen stiff, stifling his pain but biting his lip; he could tell. Lightning sparks were running up and down his body.

"I have you, Kakashi. I've beaten you. Surrender or you'll die." He collapsed at Sasuke's feet, panting. Ninetails towered over them.

*"I'll eat the bastard!"*

"Father!" Yuki shouted. Ninetails' attention was diverted. Sasuke smirked.

"Well Kakashi?" Kakashi peered up at Sasuke and sighed. He flopped on his back.

"I'm tired. I think I'll be 'unconcious' for a few hours." Sasuke frowned.

"You're faking it?!"

"Well of course. I created plenty of situations in which you may use something to paralyze me and use Chidori in some way. But... you have beaten me at my game, Sasuke. You've grown, and you've passed me. You have some potential." He looked towards Komeko.

"And I wouldn't mind some sort of thanks for this, Komeko."

"You'll get it when I say. Stupid mutt trainer," She snapped. He sighed and closed his eyes.

"The newbie Kakashi was defeated, Komeko's group showed mercy and left him unconcious in shame. How tragic. Now..." He looked up at Sasuke. "As a welcome back gift, hurry on ahead. Believe me... I want to be free... The Token are intolerable. Your brother, Sasuke... he's been weeping. He's in pain. In more ways than one." Sasuke closed his eyes.

"I understand..." Komeko snapped her fingers. Yuki stopped talking to her father and motioned for him to change into a smaller appearance. Nine Tails shrunk down into a human body. Male with bright red, long hair. He still retained his eyes; red and bloodlust filled. Komeko went to the gate and knocked on it.

"Key, Sasuke. If you will." Sasuke nodded. Kakashi flipped the key up into the air. Sasuke caught and smiled.

"Your fake defeat won't go unappreciated, Sensei." Kakashi scoffed.

"Sure..." Sasuke went to Komeko and handed her the key. She stuffed it into a hidden lock and pushed open the door.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Oct 2, 2010)

Alright, new chapter. :vuvu

Codi: Dude, cut it out with that damn vuvuzela!

Why? Don't you like the vuvuzela?

Codi: Hell no!! Its fucking annoying as hell! And if you blow it one more time, I'll kill you.

Oh really? :vuvu

Codi: Thats it! I'm gonna kill you!!

I'd like to see you try!

Codi: SHADOW CLONE JUTSU!! *creates 100 copies*

 Crap. Forgot about that. Well I'm screwed.

Codi: CHARGE!!!

Aw, fuuck!!!!!!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 2, 2010)

awesome new chapter  you used the same thing I would've used 



Tsukune Aono said:


> Alright, new chapter. :vuvu
> 
> Codi: Dude, cut it out with that damn vuvuzela!
> 
> ...



how does this relate to the chapter?


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 3, 2010)

It doesn't lol. Cute though. ~~


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 3, 2010)

Thar we go~
Shibo: *watching from god-knows-where* o3o" baka-human....


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 16, 2010)

update?


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Oct 16, 2010)

What is your set from?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 29, 2010)

Chapppyyyyyyy


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Oct 30, 2010)

Wat she said.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 31, 2010)

What they said


----------



## Miss Fortune (Nov 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



_How could one not resist the urge to stalk a group created in such an uncoordinated manner? Most people, not wanting to waste their time, but sometimes there is a fine person among these in which would take time to do so. That person is often seen as out-of-place. Sometimes they’re seen as walking monsters. But what do these persons think of themselves? Why, of themselves, of course. They find themselves completely normal. Do they care? Possibly no. What do others like them think of them? The same? Or maybe as posers of what they are? This question puzzles many so much. Much like the answer to life._

“Oh my fucking god, will you stop implanting that crap into my fucking brain?! It’s annoying!!”

“I’m implanting nothing, you’re just nosy.”

“Oh I’m sorry! But I’m right next to you! I’m going to fucking here it sooner or later!! Fuckin’ ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)…”

“Ah, so Hidan thinks I am a fuckin’ ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). How interesting, because I know for a fact that he has, indeed, fucked a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).”

“Shut the hell up about that fucking one time! You never let shit like this go do you!? Fuck you!” Hidan spat.

“Honestly, I think you’d look better if you were stuffed full of money and a piñata.”

“Shut the fuck up.”
~~~~

Komeko kept her eyes ahead of her. Yuki was shuddering every other second with chills running up and down her spine. The surroundings were that of a swampy, haunted forest. Sasuke was forging with Yuki in tow, basically dragging her so she wouldn’t stare at something for too long and end up getting eaten by a plant. Kyuubi walked behind them, making sure Sasuke didn’t try something with his daughter. His red eyes bore into Sasuke’s skull.

“You know, after that gate, I was hoping for something a lot more… appealing. Not something that is gooey and disgusting and- What the hell is that?!”

“It’s a lizard.”

“A ten foot long lizard!?”

“And here I thought the fox was a hunter.” Yuki smacked Sasuke across the head. Kyuubi took his turn and did the same.

“Close your trap, human!”

“Shut up!” Komeko sighed.

“You three make the most noise. I swear, next time I should bring a muzzle for you both.” Sasuke rolled his eyes and smacked away a vine creeping up his leg.

“Hey! It’s not like I’m the bravest when it comes to creepy ass forests like this! I mean, come on! The plants are trying to eat us for god’s sake!” She flinched as she saw a giant flower open up to reveal a skeleton of a small animal. Komeko raised a finger.

“Rule one on how to survive big plants that may eat you, don’t show that you fear them. Look at Sasuke, he’s just swatting them away. He’s not bitching and he’s not having any trouble with them at all. And me, I’m not looking at any of them and they are hardly getting in my way. Your father is scaring them away with his bright red hair.” Kyuubi grunted and smirked. Yuki shivered.

“Well I’m not a cold heartless bitch…” She muttered. Komeko peered over her shoulder with a dark look in her eyes.

“Then learn to be one so you’ll shut the hell up about these god damn plants…” Her voice was icy and low. Yuki shuddered and felt fear shaking her spine.

“Aheheh… eh…” She looked to Sasuke for help; but he was staring off into space. Kyuubi crossed his arms and kicked a toad that was hopping in front of him.

“Ugh… great…”

“Yuki, you do need to grow a spine. I thought you had toughened up since I’ve been gone. Foxes aren’t cowards, we are warriors!” Kyuubi bellowed. Yuki sighed.

“I wasn’t exactly trained to act tough, father. I was trained in fear.” Komeko stopped and reached up, grabbing a length of vine and pulling it down. With it, a stretch of other vines fell from the trees. They created what were similar to steps. Yuki stared and looked up to see where they lead, but the leaves blocked the view.

“What’s up there?” She asked. Komeko put a finger to her lips.

“This is a tricky way to go if you’re a loud mouth. From here, no talking. Make as little noise as possible. Going this way is a shortcut. The Token clan knows this therefore set up sentries of high sensitivity.”

“What sentries?” Sasuke asked. Komeko smirked and tapped nose.

“Ones who squawk loudly.” She climbed onto the first thick vine and motioned for them to go. Yuki went after Sasuke, holding his elbow to ensure she wouldn’t trip. Kyuubi sniffed the air as soon as he stepped on the first vine.

“It smells like bird shit.” She nodded.

“Yes. Now shush. If any of you talk, I’ll cut your head off.” She released the vine she was holding and motioned for everyone to grab a hold of something for balance. The vines quickly retracted to where they were and settled in the trees. Komeko moved ahead of them and put a finger to her lips; making sure they all understood what she meant. They began their journey. Kyuubi’s red eyes flickered around me. White dots of droppings began to pop up. The stench was powerful and horrible. Yuki pinched her nose shut so she wouldn’t smell it. The stench was beginning to make her eyes water. 
Sasuke felt his face turn green as he noticed a giant hole full of bird poop.

_Dear god… what the hell kind of birds are these? Don’t they clean?_ 

Komeko slowed her paced and placed a finger over her lips. She then pointed ahead of her. They slowly walked forward and looked around in awe. They had entered some sort of cavern. Carved into the walls were rows and rows that housed thousands of birds. Each were different shades of colors, but all were the same. Their beady, black eyes were eerily glaring down at the group. They switched their heads back and forth in a very twitchy manner. Komeko kept her eyes ahead and didn’t let them distract her. Yuki’s eyes widened in wonder. Kyuubi’s nose twitched at the stench. Sasuke could only gaze at the menacing birds that kept their eyes on him. A few took off from their perches and landed elsewhere.

_Everyone, these birds are the Jo-joo. Their eyesight is like a hawk’s and their noise is well above a howler monkeys. You have to be careful of where you step as well, so keep your eyes away from them. All over the ground, those cakes of crap will either get you stuck for a good long while or they will break underneath your foot and produce a large sound which will alert them that we are here. So take your eyes away from up, and look down._

Yuki grimaced as she saw the giant cakes.

_Why don’t they just squawk when they see us?_

_They’re dumb birds and the Token know that the birds will not be able to distinguish one person from another, they’re too stupid. Yuki, you should know this. Those not in the Token clan won’t think that the cakes of crap are literally landmines that will alert the birds._ Kyuubi felt his nose twitch.

_Is their stupidity as bad as their stench? How much longer! This is unbearable!_ Komeko pointed ahead; a small black doorway that led away from the colossal birds was their safe haven. Sasuke could hear fluttering behind him. He swiftly spun around and took out a kunai. Komeko’s eyes flashed. A tendril of shadow wrapped around his wrist and caught him before he could strike the small bird that had flown past him.

_Don’t fall to their teasing Sasuke! They won’t touch you. Now that you’ve gone and done that, those birds are going to keep swooping down! _ Yuki’s ears went flat against her head.

_Oh god. I’m too nervous to stay quiet during something like that!_ Komeko frowned.

_Again, is the fox pup scared? Yuki had to restrain herself from growling; knowing it would attract attention._ Kyuubi went up behind Komeko.

_You dare insult my daughter?_

_Teach her to be braver, like a fox, and I won’t insult her anymore._ She turned from Kyuubi and continued. In a short while, they reached the door. Sasuke smirked.

_Those stupid birds didn’t know what they were in for._

_Go, hurry up._ Komeko waved them through. She eyed the lines of birds and backed into the doorway.

_They were way too calm…_

~~~

Codi made his way up the ladder; he had reached the end of the tunnel with no problems. The dark cloud led the way. He could feel a bit of happiness in his heart. Above him, he could smell the outside world.

“I’ll be back with the group!” He reached the latched door and pushed it open. He poked his head out with a grin on his face and looked around. His smile quickly disappeared. Behind him was a huge wall; in front of him was a neatly tiled courtyard. He could feel his heart pounding.

_What… what the hell is Komeko making me do here?!_


----------



## Miss Fortune (Nov 20, 2010)

There. A chapter. I think it's long. Sorry for the LONNNGGGG wait. I apologize. But music theory, AP Chemistry and band do not mix.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Nov 21, 2010)

Chappy

 I have a busy life too, all is forgiven


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Nov 21, 2010)

yes!!!!!

yesh, all forgiven


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Nov 22, 2010)

All is forgiven.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Nov 23, 2010)

*hugs all* Thanks guys!!

I'll try to fit in a little chapter before I leave for my grandparents house during Thankgiving break.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Nov 24, 2010)

hell ya!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jan 2, 2011)

Chapter 16


*Spoiler*: __ 



Her face fell as her eyes set upon two doorways. Both had an intricate design on them. Yuki put a hand on her forehead. She let out a moan.

"God damn it! Why are there two!?" She said. They had no way to get over the huge wall in front of them, nor could they go around; Komeko had informed them that it surrounded the entire inner city. Kyuubi's red eyes flickered to Komeko's back. He crossed his arms and tapped his foot.

"What's your plan now, Komeko? Which door shall it be?" She raised a hand and produced her pipe. She stuck it in her mouth and lite the end. Smoke slithered from between her lips.

"We split up." She turned to the party. Yuki clung to Sasuke. Kyuubi casted them a dark glare.

"I'm with Sasuke then!" She said. Komeko chuckled and shook her head.

"No, no. You two are probably the worst pair. You will be with me. Sasuke will be with your father." Kyuubi smirked.

"What?! No way! I'm not letting him get away from me! They'll kill each other!" Yuki shouted. Kyuubi shoved Sasuke away from his daughter.

"I think it is a wonderful idea." He glared down at Sasuke. Sasuke gave him the same animosity-filled look he usually gave him. Komeko rolled her eyes and wondered how they could fight so much at a time such as this. She laid one hand on the left door.

“Who wants to go through what door? I’ve no idea what’s beyond each one. The only thing I do know is that they each lead to horrible fights. Of course, I’ve managed to scrounge up information that tells me the one has a shortcut in it in which you can bypass the fight and head straight to a tunnel which leads to the heart of the Token. Whoever gets that must look for a Koi mask. I don’t know where it will be, I only know that it’s well hidden. That koi mask, for whoever finds it, will make this trip so much easier and shorter than what it could be. Keep your eyes wide open,” She instructed slowly and kept her sharp eyes on each of them. Yuki’s ears perked.

“Wait that reminds me; what happened to Codi?” She asked. Yuki eyed her and let out a stream of smoke from her lips.

“He’s in the tunnel, at least he should be. If he doesn’t make a noise or scene in there, no one will find him. Why is he down there? Because I led him there. He was heavily wounded and exhausted after his battle with Shikamaru, and there was no way in hell he would be able to follow our exact trail. He travels fast for his size, and I’ve gathered that he’s reached the surface already. So Codi is now swimming in the heart of the Token. He has to be sure not to get himself into trouble; otherwise he’ll more than likely be captured.” Kyuubi scoffed and crossed his arms. He was more about pride, and obviously he didn’t find the situation with Codi to be very proud. Sasuke glared at him again; he knew what Kyuubi meant by his sound and hated whenever someone went against his comrades.

“What about Shibo? How are we going to get her?” Komeko closed her eyes at Yuki’s question. Her eyes turned to the right door and lowered to the ground.

“Unfortunately, there are only two ways to find or see her again. Either one of us miraculously catch a lead as to where she is, hunt around and get her before something happens to her or she is killed… or… her capturers use her as a puppet and we happen to meet her in battle. Of course there is also the chance we’ll see her dead body if they just used her energy and such for personal use.” Yuki grimaced and stamped her foot.

“Why do you always talk like that?! It’s horrible! Can’t you ever say something that’s cheerful and on the bright side?” Komeko’s teeth clamped down on the pipe and her eyes lit with a fire.

“Look pup, that’s life. If you constantly look for good shit that doesn’t exists, you’ll end up being somebody’s shit after they eat you up and digest you! That’s life, Yuki, and you’d better look at it for what it really is. Now just shut up and wait for your father to choose a door.” She stepped back and kept her sharp eyes on Yuki as her father dragged her forward and kicked in the door on the left. He looked to Komeko with a sick grin and licked his lips.

“I will never let life eat me up and shit me out. I am the one that does the shitting!” He said with a growl. He pulled Sasuke through. The door slammed shut behind them. Komeko looked to Yuki.

“Alright, we’re going through the right door.” Shee nodded and pushed the door open. It was pitch black. Komeko followed her as she walked through. She stopped in the doorway and looked back over her shoulder. Her eyes turned red as they flickered over the terrain they had passed through. She tapped a bit of ash from her pipe on the ground in front of the door. Her eyes flickered down to it.

_“Scorch them.” _She walked forward into the darkness; the door slammed shut behind her. The ash fluttered and spread out on the ground. Embers still barely alive fed on sticks and leaves. Smoke slithered upwards and formed a couple pairs of sly eyes.

~~~~

Codi slowly edged along the wall and came to a sudden let off. He peered around the corner and saw two guards standing in front of a huge oak gate. The cloud hovered around his ear and sank down below his knee. He narrowed his eyes to see their faces. Did he know them? If he did, he might be able to get through easily. If not, who knew what would happen. He knew for a fact that he and Yuki were now hunted by the Token, he held onto the high hope that some of the people in the Token clan hadn’t heard of this yet, seeing has how it was so recent. The cloud settled on the ground. His eyes looked down on it and he felt disappoint cling to his heart.

“Don’t tell me you’re done already!” He whispered. The cloud made no move and simply sat like a rock where it was. Codi took in a deep breath and walked calmly to the gate. The guards made no move to look nor stop him. He put up a hand and stood at the gate.

“Are you going to let me in?” He said in a low voice. Neither guard turned his head or moved. He narrowed his eyes. Something wasn’t right. Where the Token expecting him? He clenched his teeth together and looked at both guards. Their faces were covered with a mask so he couldn’t tell who they were nor could he see their eyes. A strange scent hit him head on. His nose wrinkled in disgust at the smell. It wasn’t anything he smelled in his life; nothing even close to it he could think of. He made a slow move to one of the guards. His hand lingered by his side and slowly lifted as he went to tap one on the shoulder. The moment he touched the guard; a black steam erupted from under his mask. He deflated and his cover lay on the ground. He looked to the other guard and did the same, producing the same result. He looked at each and felt fear in his throat. What if was a trap?! Did the Token know he was here? He looked at the gate and lowered his head. Even if they did know, he had to try and get into this gate and run for it. Then the cloud was at his side again, but it was bigger.

_“Go. Those guards were mine. Hurry up, the cover won’t last long. Now Codi!” _Komeko’s voice said. He slammed is palms against the gate and pushed it open.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jan 3, 2011)

lol, well odd grouping.  god knows yuki will not have a good time with it


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jan 3, 2011)

Shibo: *playing dead*
Kabuto: D: Oops...
 I want moar


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jan 25, 2011)

Kyuubi, you better not lose...

Wait, wtf did yuki do to deserve a punishment?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jan 25, 2011)

Nuuu, Kyuuuu


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jan 25, 2011)

Sasuke Luver said:


> Kyuubi, you better not lose...
> 
> Wait, wtf did yuki do to deserve a punishment?



Yuki punishments to Sasuke. 
They involve a lot of torture. But, you should know this.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jan 25, 2011)

Miss Fortune said:


> Yuki punishments to Sasuke.
> They involve a lot of torture. But, you should know this.



 oh do i lol


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Feb 12, 2011)

*sorry for double post* The suspense is killing me, gotta know what happens next lol


----------



## Miss Fortune (Feb 12, 2011)

Chapter 18


*Spoiler*: __ 



Colorful lights danced on the walls and floor of the corridor that Komeko and Yuki walked through. High above them, a fantastic display of stained glass decorated the ceiling. Yuki was distracted by the many colors that flickered every which way around them. Her ears were twitching at every particular sound she could possibly hear; the footsteps they made and the soft sound of the unseen wind. She was starting to get a little bit nervous.

?So, how long does this thing go on for?? Komeko shrugged one shoulder and glanced over her shoulder to cast one eye on Yuki.

?I was thinking you would know, seeing as how you?ve been with the Token and all.? Yuki brow twitched as he lips curved into a frown.

?Well I wasn?t exactly high up. This was probably one of the restricted areas I wasn?t allowed to go in,? She said in a flat voice. Komeko smirked and looked forward. Yuki?s ears continued to twitch every which way. Her eyes flickered between each moving color; distracting her from looking for the koi mask.

?So? I guess they designed this place so that these colors would hide that mask? I wish I knew what color it was.?

?I heard it?s orange.? Yuki?s ears jerked straight up. She swerved around and searched behind her for the source of the voice. Komeko slowed her walk and let out a sigh.

?Come on, pup, let?s go.?

?Did you hear that?? Yuki asked. Komeko sighed again and moved on. Yuki quickly caught up to her and looked around again.

?I swear I just heard someone else??

?It?s your imagination. Just keep looking for the mask,? Komeko said. Yuki felt uneasy, but quickly put her mind off of it. Her eyes wandered around the walls and tried to see through the dancing colors to find the mask. She frowned and ran a hand over her eyes.

?I bet those bastards made the mask so it blended in perfectly with these colors!?

?Maybe it?s an illusion item that one can?t see.? The breath of the voice lightly tickled her ears. Yuki grabbed Komeko?s arm.

?Didn?t you hear that?? Komeko kept walking and held her head high.

?Absolutely nothing. Yuki, if you keep hearing things like that, you?ll end up losing your mind to them,? She said. Yuki opened her mouth to say something. Komeko immediately yanked her forward and whispered in her ear.

?Ignore them? they?re trying to lure you?? She murmured. Yuki understood. She looked up at Komeko; her eyes were still ahead of them. She let the fox go and continued walking. Yuki took in a deep breath and held her head high, like Komeko. They walked on and on. The colors started to fade ever so slowly. Yuki?s ears began to twitch. She tried to keep them still; but they moved on their own. Anyone could tell she was annoyed; even with such a look on her face of patience and courage.  Her eyes wandered around the walls as everything started to get darker. She heard whispers again. Her ears twitched to every way they came from. Komeko?s eyes pierced through the darkness with animal-like keenness. Yuki started forward and opened her mouth to talk. Komeko slithered behind Yuki and leaned over her shoulder.

?Close your eyes don?t open them. Listen for sounds that don?t belong, and don?t stop? walking?? She whispered. Yuki bowed her head slightly and closed her eyes. Everything seemed a bit calmer to her now. She listened intently for others that were hidden. Komeko?s hands on her shoulder gave her some peace at mind knowing that she was being guided. A rattle; it was small. Yuki focused on that sound; her ears shifting to find it. It was wooden, whatever it was, and it wasn?t natural. It sounded forced; as if something was trying to move. She tugged on Komeko?s sleeve in the direction of the sound. She felt her hands slip away. She only heard the sound of wind as she left; no footsteps. Yuki felt alone. She didn?t like that at all. Then she heard a loud crack and the sound of wood being dragged. The sound of an unseen wind picked up and drew nearer to Yuki. A hand fell on her shoulder; making her flinch.

?Puppeteers. They?re trying to lure us away. If you hear any other voices, ignore them and keep walk-?Komeko stopped. Yuki didn?t know why she suddenly stopped talking. A rough hand pulled her back and shoved her up against Komeko?s body. She felt the sleeve of her kimono drape around her.

?Don?t move!? She hissed to her. Yuki opened her eyes and saw nothing but darkness.

?Well, well? If it isn?t Komeko.?

?Show yourself.? Komeko?s voice was monotone.

?You came alone? Very unplanned?? the voice was familiar to Yuki. Her ears twitched as she heard footsteps draw nearer.

?Unplanned? Far from it.?

?You?re looking for a Koi mask, right? Well?? Yuki heard the scraping of metal sliding against stone.

?Seems you?ll just have to look for a hole in the wall. Hmhm??

?Well, no matter to me. Show your face and stop being a coward. And don?t send a puppet.? Yuki heard a laugh erupt from the dark. Suddenly, light engulfed them. Yuki cringed and closed her eyes. Komeko kept her kimono wrapped tight around them. She heard a deep chuckle.

?What a coward. I remember seeing you, grey hair, earlier.? Yuki?s ears twitched. She began to growl in anger. It was Kabuto. Komeko kicked her lightly.

?Yes, yes! It is I! Kabuto. But! I am not alone? look; Komeko, look! I have a special guest! Isn?t she lovely? My master loves this one. She?s so pretty!? Yuki looked through the fabric of Komeko?s kimono and strained to see the figure standing next to Kabuto. It was a woman; the scent finally reached her. Her ears flattened against her skull. She felt an anger she had never felt before. She began to push forward against Komeko?s kimono. Komeko tried to pull her back. Yuki felt something brush against her arm; it was Komeko?s katana. She growled loudly and reached for it.

?My, Komeko, do you know who this is? It seems like your angry over there?? Yuki grabbed the Katana and yanked it. Komeko shifted slightly and kicked Yuki. She looked forward again; Kabuto was holding that woman now. She let out a snarl.

?Oh my! Komeko, you?re mad!? Yuki broke free and brought the katana with her. Komeko growled and tried to snatch her.

?Oh!?

?YOU BASTARD!! That?s my? MOTHER!? Yuki screamed. Kabuto?s eyes widened with glee. He released Yuki?s mother and snapped his fingers. She snapped upright and flew at Yuki. Yuki swung the katana down as her mother came to protect Kabuto. She caught it with her hands; but the blade cut through her skin. Very small trails of blood trickles down her wrists. Yuki?s eyes were bloodshot.

?My mother? my mother! You bastard, Kabuto! How the fuck did you even find her body?!? She screamed. He only gave her a snicker. Komeko moved to Yuki.

?Yuki, calm yourself! If you can?t handle this, how will we find Shibo?!?

?Shut up, Komeko! You don?t have anyone like this as prisoner? You don?t understand! So back off!? Komeko?s eyes darkened.

?No one like your mother as a prisoner?? Kabuto laughed and took out a small knife.

?Go on, snap, Komeko! It?ll be interesting!? He taunted. Komeko?s red eyes flickered towards Kabuto. She snarled; revealing sharp fangs and rose slightly off the ground.

?Hmph! Yuki stole your weapon? and she?s using it! You?ve nothing to defend yourself with!? Komeko raised her hand. Her nails grew and grew. They turned into massive claws. Kabuto hummed.

?Oh I see?? Yuki, with a pained look, pushed her mother away and sprang for Kabuto. Her mother leapt onto her back and bit down on her shoulder. She let out a yell of pain and tried to push her off.

?Silly fox! Your mother isn?t a regular being. She?ll just fight and fight! She?s no emotion in her!? He cackled. Yuki glared at him and elbowed her mother in the gut. She let go, but clamped her hands on her neck. Komeko walked forward slowly. Kabuto turned his attention away from Yuki and her mother. He held the knife at eye level.

?Isn?t she such a good specimen? Her blood was tricky as well? hehe? not as tricky as Shibo?s.? Komeko slashed at him. He leapt to the side and blocked it with his knife. They circled each other.

?Sick one, aren?t you, Kabuto? I remember when you were a baby. So innocent. Then the Token picked you up after hearing about your red eye.? Kabuto smirked.

?Shibo was easy to pull apart?? Komeko?s eyes narrowed. Yuki heard what he said.

?You bastard! If you?ve hurt her!? Kabuto gave her mother a glance. She raised a fist and brought it down. Yuki dodged it by rolling out from underneath her. Her arm rammed through the ground; leaving a gaping hole. She brought her arm up and cracked her hand. Yuki held Komeko?s katana out in front of her. Kabuto chuckled. Komeko leapt forward and slashed at Kabuto over and over again. He was forced backwards and kept jumping left and right to try and escape her.

?Sick one, are you, Kabuto? You try and try to mess up my concentration, right? Too bad? Shibo isn?t here. Yuki?s mother is her business. You?ve nothing to stall me.? Kabuto smirked.

?I know exactly what would make you obey. But, alas! I?m in no position to hold a knife to? his? neck?? Komeko?s face suddenly showed something that wasn?t there. The outline of ghost-like eyes and pencil thin fangs appeared. She let out a roar and lunged to Kabuto. He met her with his knife; but it was hit away from his hand. He laughed as her claws dug into his chest. Blood spilled from his mouth.

?Good!? He snarled. He produced a larger knife from his leg and swung it down towards Komeko. She flung Kabuto to the side and pointed her claws at her. Her eyes were blazing.

?Never? ever? threaten to do such a thing. Never! I am here! I WILL GET HIM BACK!? She roared. Yuki struggled with her mother desperately. She didn?t want to hurt her. Her mother didn?t speak; her eyes were glassy and wide like a doll. She kept hitting her with the dull side of Komeko?s blade. But it was giving her extra trouble. It felt like something was pulling against it; it was pulling towards Komeko. Her mother leapt at her again. Yuki dodged her attack and attacked with the dull side. But something stalled her swing. The blade fought against her grip; leaving her open. Her mother saw this and dug her hand into Yuki?s side. She yelped in pain and leapt back. She went down on one knee and held her wound. Blood dripped from between her fingers. The blade pulled itself out of her hand. She gazed at it in surprise; then frantically grabbed it as her mother charged again.

?Komeko! What the hell is wrong with you katana?!? She yelled. Komeko didn?t look at Yuki. She kept her eyes on Kabuto. He licked his bloody hand and waved the knife in front of his eyes.

?Seems like your partner is in trouble?? Komeko?s eyes calmed a bit. She raised a claw and flicked a finger.

?That katana? it like bloodlust, Yuki. You?ve got none. Grow up, pup, and free your mother. What you?re going through now is what Shibo went through before she was taken.? Yuki?s eyes widened. To turned to her mother. The katana pulled against her with a sudden great force. She held onto it with a tight grip.

?Bloodlust? against my mother?! I can?t! I just can?t!? She whispered to herself. She blocked her mothers attack and pushed her back.

?Can?t you make it stop, Komeko?!? She yelled. Komeko tilted her head to the side.

?Nope. You?re going to have to match my bloodlust, Yuki. Good luck with that. But you may be able to? after all, you?re the daughter of the nine tails?? Yuki?s ears twitched. Her face darkened.

?I swore I?d never show that side of me!? She said. Her mother attacked her again. Her nails scratched Yuki?s cheek. She flinched and kicked her back. Kabuto laughed and put a hand on his forehead.

?Swore? Swore what! That a demon like you would try to be human? Hahaha!! No wonder Komeko doesn?t like you! I thought it was odd when she kept calling you ?pup?!? Komeko leapt at Kabuto as he laughed. He blocked her claws with his knife.

?Yuki, you?re going to have to act like a demon. You?re a demon. Since you?re a half-breed, your demon blood will be more frantic than that of your fathers. A little shortcut is singing to you from my blade right now. I suggest you listen or else that katana will turn onto you.? Yuki hissed as she felt a sudden pull from the sword. Her mother came back and slapped her hard across the cheek. She slashed a deep gash into Yuki?s back and tackled her. Yuki yelled in pain and put the katana between herself and her mother.

?I?m sorry!? She whispered. The blade sank deep into her flesh as Yuki pushed it against her. Her mother rolled back. Yuki got to her feet and panted. She heard something in her ear. She looked down to the blade; was it vibrating? She heard a high pitched whine. Yuki strained to listen. Her mother attacked again. She raised the katana and slashed a clean cut through her shoulder. The blade whined louder this time. She heard something push against her chest.

?What??? She breathed. The blade?s pulling lessened. Yuki felt something grow inside of her. She put a hand over her eyes and stared at the ground. She felt heavy; she felt darker. Her vision grew hazy. Her mother came back and sank her hand in Yuki?s fresh shoulder wound. She hissed and fell to the ground under her weight. Her heart pounded against her chest. She let out a snarl. Her eyes widened a bit.

Was that me? Her mother grabbed the blade with her bare hands and pulled on it. Yuki snarled again and tackled her; retching the blade away from her grasp. She raised her claws high and sank them into her mother?s arm. She blinked several times and saw what she was doing. She tried to pull away; but instead, her hand twisted to sank deeper into her arm.

No, this isn?t me! Why?! The katana moved in her hand. She watched it rise up; then swing itself down into her mother?s neck. She let out a gasp, but it came out as a pleasure filled snarl. She raised the katana again and stabbed it into her mother?s chest. Ragged breaths of a beast escaped her lips. The katana began to feel quite comfortable in her hands as she covered herself in her mother?s blood. A hand rested on her shoulder.

?My, aren?t we a violent kit,? A cool voice said. She swung the katana behind her and let out a snarl. He blocked it with a strong blade. His eyes met with Yuki?s for moment, then went to her mother.

?She was a great specimen; much better than the other human women I?ve worked with.? Yuki let out a scream and leapt for him. He leapt to the side before she could even reach him. He bent down beside Yuki?s mother and touched the skin below her eye. He sighed.

?Oh well? I guess I?ll need to find a replacement?? He looked to Yuki and stood up slowly.

?You may do nicely, Yuki-chan?? Yuki snarled.

?Go to hell, Sasori!? His eyes narrowed.

?A specimen shouldn?t speak like that??


----------



## Miss Fortune (Feb 12, 2011)

Wish granted, SL.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Feb 12, 2011)

Awesome chap.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Feb 13, 2011)

awesome chappy as usual~


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Feb 13, 2011)

Wish granted and holy hell! YUKI! Turn crazy demon thingy and kill him!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 17, 2011)

Side Chapter: Into the mind of Yuki


*Spoiler*: __ 



It had been years... years since Yuki had last seen her mother; alive. And for years she had successfully pushed her away from her mind. It had seemed to be a calm life for her, now, until the Token came. They tore her apart from her father and brother. She had seen the blood; the blood of her family splatter all over the walls and sprinkle onto her face. Of course; their shadows of their massive youkai forms danced across the walls as they fought to defend their lands and their lives. She remembered the darkness she felt when she saw her brother fall. She remembered the sensation of that warm, red pulse cover her body. She remembered how her fangs tore apart countless bodies; and she remembered the pain she felt when the Token began to see her as a threat. She could feel that demon coming forth during the fight; she felt it calling to her, telling her to let go and kill everything. Sasuke had saved her from it. The moment she nearly tore off his head; she finally got ahold of herself. It had scared her. He had already been pulled into the Token's whirlpool of terror. He was probably the only reason why she hadn't become a useless and beating tool for the Token's many brutal warriors. She had been rescused; but also, imprisoned by her loved one.

So much time had passed since then, everyday had been just a simple walk through life. It wasn't even entertaining or threatening; except when the Token's greatest fighters would come around to 'play around'. A few were mature and simply stayed out of it, but there were always the ones that enjoyed killing anything and everything that was weaker than themselves. Yuki was a victim and number of times. Sasuke had saved her every single time. Then Itachi had learned about his little brother's beautiful burden. Perhaps that's why he fought to release Gaara. It ended him up being beaten to near death and being imprisoned in the Token's most vicious prisons.

Then this came around. Sasori, Kabuto, and Komeko. What would have happened if she had instead kept attacking Komeko? The vampire that the Token feared and hated? She would've died of course, but was that better than having to kill her mother? Perhaps it was, but then she would have been the Token's tool. She would have been stuck with Sasori for how many more years? Who knew, but she wasn't going to let her remain a tool. Not anymore.

She could feel the blood surging through her veins, she could taste the blood in her mouth, and she could see that red-stained world the demon loved so dearly. She hated and feared that demon. Its disgusting lust for blood and its horrifying screams of pleasure scared Yuki, she loathed it. She kept it deep inside her; in fear it might come back out at any moment. But it overpowered her now. Seeing her mother spiked something deep within her she had kept hidden for so long. While fighting, she felt it emerge. She felt the demon come and whisper in her ear. It's cold claws wrapped around her body, submerging her in its dark world.

Her mothers blood splattered across her face, her pants of pleasure grew faster as she stabbed her over and over again. The beast grew, more and more quickly. Then that cold hand fell upon her shoulder. Those eyes rested on hers long enough to make the anger of the beast burn hotter then hell. That anger coursed through her veins. Her heart pounded in her ears. She felt only that lust to rip out his heart; to kill the man who defiled her mother's grave.

She fell quickly to the darkness.

She let out a scream.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Mar 18, 2011)

is lovely written and makes me feel alot better after being ill so long


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Apr 2, 2011)

*is still waiting* you post, i post


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## Sasuke Luver (Apr 6, 2011)

Codi Kenhai said:


>


 
:rofl


----------



## mariah uchiha (Apr 21, 2011)

this is awesome !!


----------



## Codi Kenhai (May 7, 2011)

Chap?


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 16, 2011)

I know I'm horrible, not a single chapter in well over a month. List of excuses which, by my account, can be called bull:

1. Spanish fucking project.
2. Writers block
3. College visits
4. Band sucks
5. AP Exam studying

And without further ado, here is the long awaited chapter.

Chapter 19

Part 1


*Spoiler*: __ 



Codi let out a rough sigh.

Alright? how the fuck? exactly did this happen? The chains clinked along the ground.

I got in? right? I made it all the way to some freaky ass garden? 

?Hurry up!! Don?t drag your feet!?

Then I saw a bug? a tiny? little bug? The Iron Gate in front of him swung open. Two new guards took him between them and walked forward, guiding him to a new destination.

Then it changed? and grew? and grew? and grew? and GREW? Then I was thrown against the ground?. They turned down a hallway; one guard triggered a hidden doorway and pushed Codi out in front.

Tentacles somehow engulfed me? now I?m here? The guard who had pushed him stabbed the other in the throat and sliced through the muscles and tendons; his blood splattered the wall. Codi gave a blank stare at the scene.

And now I?m being rescued? The guard ripped off his helmet and gave off a loud sigh.

?God damn those things suck to breathe in! Can barely even see outta that thing.? He produced a key from his pocket and unlocked the chains that weighed Codi down.

?Thanks? who the hell are you?? He asked, rubbing his wrists. He handed Codi his katana back and bowed.

?Kankuro Sabaku.? He smirked. Codi?s eyes narrowed.

?Sabaku? Like?? He nodded.

?Yes? just like Gaara. I?m his older brother.? He ripped off the guard outfit and threw it to the ground. Classic black jumpsuit with his signature symbol on the chest appeared from under the costume. Codi sized him up and assumed he was a capable fighter.

?Why are you here? I thought Gaara?s siblings had fled the country?? Kankuro?s eye narrowed.

?We did when Gaara was first taken? it was a mistake though, we were misinformed? someone told us he had already escaped, but he didn?t. But the Sabaku family doesn?t abandon anyone of our blood. Besides, Komeko made it quite clear that she was pissed off when she found out we had been gone when Gaara was taken?? He muttered. Codi chuckled.

?Yes, she tends to do that. Should?ve heard her when she guided me in here.? Kankuro looked up at him and grinned.

?Really? And how did that go?? A cold sweat quickly ran over Codi?s brow. The corner of his mouth twitched.

?Lots? lots of yelling?. So much?. Dear lord?.? Kankuro let out a burst of laughter.

?Yeah! That?s how that went with me too!? He grew the same look as Codi.

?Ugh?? They both stood next to each other, a shade of blue running over their faces. The air around them was stagnant with fear and crushing defeat. Codi weakly lifted one hand to break the somber mood.

?L? let?s go.?! Yeah?? They began to shuffle down the passageway.

Sasuke spat out a small bit of blood, he refocused his sharingan on Hidan. He let out a cackle and swung his scythe behind his back. So far he was successful at dodging the huge weapon, but Hidan was landing a lot of punches and kicks. Sasuke wish he could say the same thing; his chakra was being used up and exhaustion was setting in. Plus, he had to dodge Kyuubi?s and Kakuzu?s flamboyant attacks that usually missed each other and headed straight for Hidan and Sasuke?s fight.

?C?mon Sasuke! You?re lookin? a little slow there! Kyahahaa!!? Hidan flew towards the tired Uchiha. He let out a grunt and quickly drew his sword. The scythe clashed with the thin blade and pushed down closer to his body. Sasuke quickly pushed the huge weapon aside and slashed Hidan in the shoulder. He let out a stream of curses and glared at Sasuke. He leapt to the side and took in a few quick breaths. Hidan grinned. He held the scythe straight out in front of him.

?Look at you! You hardly have a cut on you and you?re slowing down! I?m chopped for fucking lumberjacks to feast on and I?m still running around like a fucking mouse! Uchihas really are fucking pathetic! You?re all just a bunch of damn pussies!!? Sasuke wove hand signs and closed one eye.

?Amaterasu!!? He said. Black fire swarmed in the air and raced towards Hidan. A slight hint of surprise light across his eyes. He swung his scythe in front of him to prepare himself. Sasuke smirked.

?You don?t block Amaterasu?? He murmured. Hidan let out a scream of pain as the black fire engulfed where he stood. Sasuke grinned.

?Finally!? The black fire was now a mass around the corpse that was once Hidan. Sasuke released his sharingan and took in panting breathes.

?Now? I can rest and heal-?

?No time for that, little fucking pussy!? Hidan?s hissing voice said. Sasuke?s eyes widened. He felt a sudden rip go through his chest. Blood spilled from his lips. Hidan?s cackling voice rang in Sasuke?s ears.

?YOU LET YOUR GUARD DOWN, STUPID FUCKING UCHIHA!! KYAHAAA!!!? Hidan ripped the scythe out of Sasuke?s torso and kicked him to the ground. He licked some off a red blade and let out a laugh. With quick and expert movements, he drew the Jashin symbol on the ground with Sasuke?s blood. His skin dyed black and the appearance of white bones danced across his skin. Sasuke let out a curse and held his bleeding wounds with one hand. He lowered his gaze to the floor.

?Shit? I?m fucked?? He muttered. Hidan laughed and produced a spike from his sleeve.

?Hope you?re ready to die, Uchiha!!? He screamed.


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 16, 2011)

Part 2


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kyuubi snapped at Kakuzu’s rearing tentacles as they lashed towards his throat. Drops of blood littered the floor below the two monster’s figures. A thick, black tentacle weaved in between the giant fox’s legs and quickly pulled out; snapping the red legs out and sending Kyuubi tumbling to the floor. Kakuzu laughed and pounced onto Kyuubi’s back.

“Well well! Seems that Kyuubi isn’t so tough after all! You fell from a simple little tentacle? Pathetic!!” He dug his fingers deep into the red pelt and pushed his hand in deeper. Kyuubi let out a roar of pain and attempted to roll over to crush the pest; Kakuzu’s tentacles wrapped around his legs and throat to constrict all movement. Kyuubi was trapped.

“Interesting how I was able to so easily trap you! Now that heart of yours will be mine!” Kakuzu hissed. Kyuubi growled loudly and snapped at the tentacles wrapping around his muzzle.

“Like hell!!” He let out another wave of mist that collected with what had already formed around them. Almost immediately, balls of black and white formed. Kakuzu smirked.

“What was that supposed to do, neh? Well it’s annoying, so let’s shut that trap of yours!” The tentacles snapped in place around the red muzzle. Kyuubi snarled and fought against the restraints. Kakuzu simply laughed and moved his black appendages closer to Kyuubi’s heart. The giant demon struggled to open its mouth; his eyes were flirting wildly around the hall at each cluster of balls floating in the air. Splatters of blood fell to the floor. Kyuubi let out a muffled roar of pain. He could feel the alien intruders wriggle their way closer to his life source. The muscles around his mouth tensed as they strained against the strong bonds around them. His large eyes closed as he concentrated on the energy surrounding him.

“How does it feel, Kyuubi?! Being taken down by one like me!! You’ll never live!! Your daughter will be another heart for me!! No, she’s not even worth it! She’ll be a corpse at the bottom of the hill! That’s what she will be!” Kakuzu screamed.  Kyuubi felt rage boil inside of him. A new found strength flooded his veins. The bonds snapped around his muzzle and released his jaws. A roar echoed in the hall; sending small quakes rippling through the stone walls. Suddenly, the balls of white and black collided with each other and gathered in front of Kyuubi’s jaws. He lifted his head high and condensed all the energy into one ball. Kakuzu let out a grunt. He knew what would happen.

“Damn fox!!” He quickly wrapped his tentacles around the old fox’s throat. They crawled quickly up to his muzzle. Kyuubi just let out one satisfied hiss and shot it towards the ceiling. A yell of fear came from Kakuzu. Stone fell upon them in a thick blanket. Sasuke cursed and quickly did a jutsu to cover himself in a protective shell of rock. Hidan couldn’t move in time; but he went down with a big grin. The thunder of a collapsing ceiling rang through the hall and spread throughout the entire maze that Kyuubi and Sasuke had journeyed through a while ago. The dust began to settle; now only small crumbles of rock fell from the gaping hole in the ceiling. Kyuubi’s tails twitched and started to push away stones. A massive red, furry back pushed through the mess and made way for Kyuubi’s massive head. Blood was dripping down his face and down his legs. He shook his head and sent giant splatters of blood through the air. His pants for air filled the air. He gazed around the room; looking for Sasuke. His nose twitched and turned his attention to a small clutter of stones just meters from him. With one sweep of a blood covered paw, he pushed all the rubble away to reveal a smooth boulder. It crumbled away to reveal Sasuke, eyes wide open, laying on his back and in a pool of blood. Kyuubi’s eyes narrowed.

“Uchiha… Hey! Don’t tell me you died… You didn’t get crushed!” His ears perked as something pushed through the rubble just a few feet from Sasuke’s body.

“No he didn’t, but I did! Kehaha!” Hidan bloodied face stared up at Kyuubi. The fox growled low and raised a paw to crush him. Hidan held up a finger.

“Ah ah ah! Do you want to destroy the boy’s body? Yeah! That’s what’ll happen if you lay one claw on me, ya fucking fox!” He hissed. Kyuubi eyed him with hate and took a glance at the bloodied and crumpled body of Sasuke. He let out a snort and growled again.

“What do I care? He’s an Uchiha and a bastard!” Hidan cackled at Kyuubi’s remark.

“Oh! Well then you wouldn’t mind if I finished the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), would ya?” He raised his spear high in the air; right over his heart. Kyuubi wouldn’t let it continue. He let out a huge breath and blew Hidan off of his feet.

“Rahh!! Fucking fox!!” He screamed as he tumbled off of his already broken legs.

“That’s it, I’m not letting a Jashin worshipper kill one of the remaining Uchiha.” Kyuubi stuck his paw in the rubble where Hidan had stood before.

“Oi! THE FUCK DO YOU THINK YOU’RE DOING?!” He screamed. Kyuubi’s claws ripped through the earth and destroyed the blood circle Hidan had created. He let out an enraged scream as the black dye vanished from his skin to returned him to normal.

“friend!! The Uchiha was so close!! He was almost dead!!!” He screamed at the top of his lungs. Kyuubi raised one paw and smirked.

“I know this won’t kill you, but it’ll at least turn you into what you are: A pile of crap.” With boom and a squish, Hidan disappeared underneath Kyuubi’s paw. He turned his attention to Sasuke. A snort escaped his nose as he bent his head over the bloodied Uchiha.

“You are screwing my daughter… I should be appalled…” He muttered. He pressed his nose against Sasuke’s chest and closed his eyes. Chakra flowed into the deep wounds and closed them quickly. A sizzling sound came from quickly closing scars. Kyuubi retracted from the Uchiha and settled himself comfortably in the rubble. His large tongue began licking the wounds he received during the battle. Sasuke let out a groan and shut his eyes. He pushed himself up and coughed.

“Jesus Christ… What happened? I’m… “ He ran his hand over his chest and poke at his flesh. He slowly turned his head up to look at Kyuubi. The fox glared at him and stopped licking his paw.

“What?!” He snapped. Sasuke smirked.

“Thanks.”

“Shut up, twerp!”


----------



## Sasuke Luver (May 16, 2011)

I hear ya there, but ish not going to college for awhile because i am poor.

 awww would you look at that, Kyuu saved Sasuke's life. how cute....

EDIT: and now that i seen an update, I'll finish the next chapter up in mine


----------



## Codi Kenhai (May 16, 2011)

Awesome chap. 

And I can understand the whole college thing. Paying for it is a pain in the ass.


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 16, 2011)

^^, You guys are awesome!

Swear on my dead heart I will not take another month to make a chapter!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (May 16, 2011)

Miss Fortune said:


> ^^, You guys are awesome!
> 
> Swear on my dead heart I will not take another month to make a chapter!



why your very welcome

that a promise?


----------



## Codi Kenhai (May 16, 2011)

Miss Fortune said:


> ^^, You guys are awesome!
> 
> Swear on my dead heart I will not take another month to make a chapter!



You are welcome.

We will keep you to that promise.

Edit: I have two new chaps up.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 7, 2011)

Update?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 14, 2011)

I was gone for forever as well, but for pitiful reasons Iblamethechiefforeverythinnnngfgfgdsfgdf

OMG update


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 14, 2011)

Need new update, though I need to do so as well but I'm having laptop issues. Old fucker doesn't want to charge anymore

Omg hi shibo lol


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jun 14, 2011)

This thing still hasn't updated? Boo, oh well. My own's gong good though, just updated today XD.


----------

